# The 6th Silence Game



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

*Explains all actions must be done in asterisks*
*Reminds everyone to pick up from where we left off and praise Bakura and Marik*
*3...2...1... YELLS TO START!*

---

(Bakura)
*...Eyes slowly open*
*Sees Arctica beside him, sighs in relief that they're not hurt*​


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Relaxes body, falls on ground*
*Glad we got out*


----------



## Dar (Nov 13, 2011)

*groans*
*wonders why he had to fall into the new game*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Wearily stands up, rubs eyes and looks around*
*Picks Arctica back up since she's still KO'd from earlier*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Has an idea how to wake her up*
*Yells "I'm dating Bakura!!" into her ear*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Major WTF ARE YOU SMOKING, GIRL face*

(Arctica)
*Eyes flutter open as she delivers a swift punch to Spunky's face*
*...Blink blink*
*Wonders why she's in Bakura's arms*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Gets knocked over*
*.....*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Arctica)
*...Woops...*

(Bakura)
*Eyes roll and puts her down*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Stands up*
*Angry face*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Murmurs that she shouldn't say that, then*

(Bakura)
*Smirks as he asks why it bugged her so much*

(Arctica)
*Face reddens*
*Shouts in his face to shut up*

(Bakura)
*Laughs*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Laughs*


----------



## Dar (Nov 13, 2011)

*is entertained*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Arctica)
*"URGHS" in frustration*
*Storms off*

(Bakura)
*Catches up to her saying that we were just joking*

(Arctica)
*Pushes him away telling them all to leave her alone*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Sees Arctica storm off*
*Quickly flies ahead of her and grabs her*


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 13, 2011)

*Is fucking confused and angry and annoyed there's a 6th of this stupid game*


----------



## Dar (Nov 13, 2011)

*shrugs*
*gets my small dog*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*O___o*


----------



## Dar (Nov 13, 2011)

*gives slowbro a puzzled look*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Pushes Spunky away*


----------



## Dar (Nov 13, 2011)

*sighs*
*walks over*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Grabs onto Arctica's shirt*


----------



## Dar (Nov 13, 2011)

*asks if we can just all be friends*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Slaps her hand away and air hops off*

(Bakura)
*Catches up to Spunky, sighs in frustration when he sees Arctica leaving*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Tries to lure Arctica with fromac*


----------



## Dar (Nov 13, 2011)

*puts on thinking face*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*Says that she sucks(Arctica)*


----------



## Dar (Nov 13, 2011)

*is upset that evryones fighting*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Doesn't turn back*

(Bakura)
*Rubs his temple, attempting not to flare up*
*Asks how they're going to get her back*


----------



## Dar (Nov 13, 2011)

*lure her with fromac*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Says "Like this!"*
*Flies after her*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 13, 2011)

*says that bakura sucks*
*no offense to bakura*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 13, 2011)

*Says "Like this!"*
*Flies after her*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 13, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Exhales deeply as he and the rest are still on the ground*
*Punches Slowbro in the jaw*

(Arctica)
*Senses Spunky*
*In pure anger sends many green ki blasts at her*


----------



## Dar (Nov 13, 2011)

*waits*
*sits*


----------



## shinyabsol (Nov 14, 2011)

*Discovers there's a new game*
*rockets down from space, narrowly avoiding a ki blast*
*makes a huge smoking crater*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 14, 2011)

*Ow, ki blasts*
*Crashes into the ground*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 14, 2011)

*falls from sky*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 15, 2011)

*Looks around*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 15, 2011)

(Both)
*Return*

(Arctica)
*Exclaims she got a lot of the first chapter of the story done :D*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 15, 2011)

*Jumps up and down*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 15, 2011)

(Arctica)
*...Depresses a bit as she sighs that there's a LOT more to get done, though, and I can even type half the time*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 15, 2011)

*Waits patiently*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 15, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Blinks*
*...Asks where the bloody hell we're at*

(Arctica)
*Looks around*

*DERP IT'S DARK AND SCARY DERP*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 15, 2011)

*Blinks*
*Shrugs*
*Walks into a tree*
*Face pain*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 15, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Refrains from laughing*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 15, 2011)

*Makes face*
*Flies off*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 15, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Calls after her, saying wait*
*Says Bakura didn't mean it*

(Bakura)
*Rolls eyes in the dark*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 15, 2011)

*Appears behind Bakura, screams to scare him*
*Has a brown Shuckle in her arms*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 15, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Flinches at the sound and jumps beside Arctica*

(Arctica)
*Sweatdrop*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 15, 2011)

*Laughs*
*Shuckle laughs too*

(My Shuckle: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 15, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Laughs along*

(Bakura)
*Rolls eyes telling them to shut up*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 15, 2011)

*Asks what I should name the shuckle*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 15, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Suggests LittleKuriboh*

(Arctica)
*Eyebriw raise at Bakura*
*Jumps happily and suggests Fwed*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 15, 2011)

*Eyebrow raise*

*Shuckle goes inside shell*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 15, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Wonders if Nappa would be good*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 15, 2011)

*Decides to name him Trumpet for now*

[Trumpet]
*Makes trumpet noises*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 15, 2011)

(Both)
*Eyebrow raise at name*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 15, 2011)

[Trumpet]
*Trumpet noise*

[Me]
*Smiles, showing teeth with blood on them*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 15, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Eyebrow raises higher at Spunky*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 15, 2011)

[Trumpet]
*Shows me a mirror*

[Me]
*Wipes teeth off nervously*
*Smiles*


----------



## Ever (Nov 15, 2011)

*eats a steak*
*pokes gums with knife*
*teeth are bloody*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 15, 2011)

[Trumpet]
*Waves at Ever*


----------



## Ever (Nov 15, 2011)

[Buggie]
*pokes head out of backpack*
*licks Ever's face*

[Ever]
*giggles*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 15, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Grins and waves at Ever*

(Bakura)
*Curtly nods at her as his hi*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 15, 2011)

[me]
*Looks at Buggie*
*Pouts*


----------



## Ever (Nov 15, 2011)

*waves back*

[buggie]
*waves*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 15, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Blinks*

(Bakura)
*Asks why there are so many bloody Shuckles*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 15, 2011)

[Me]
*Has no idea*

[Trumpet]
*Goes inside shell*
*Flames shoot out of shell, propelling up it like a rocket*
*Flies off*

[me]
*Had no idea it could do that*


----------



## Ever (Nov 15, 2011)

*shoves Buggie back into backpack*
*a baby Absol comes out and starts biting people's toes*

[Ever]
*grabs Sheila Moon, aka SheMoo*
*scolds*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 15, 2011)

*Tried of all the sidekicks except for Bakura*


----------



## Ever (Nov 15, 2011)

*shoves SheMoo back in bag*
*mutters that SheMoo was around before an of you joined*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 15, 2011)

*Wonders if anyone remebers my cookie puppy*


----------



## Ever (Nov 15, 2011)

*doesn't*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 15, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Is confuzzled by all the side kicks*
*Panic attack*

(Bakura)
*Eyes widen as he swiftly wraps his arm around her, whispering in her ear to calm down*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 15, 2011)

D =

*Tries to jog your memory*
*Member? You member.*
*It was a cookie I was eating, then it turned into a growlithe. Then I lost it, and Rose helped me find it*
*Notices the panic attack*
*Unsure what to do*


----------



## Ever (Nov 15, 2011)

*nudges Spunky*
*rolls eyes at Bakura*


----------



## Solar Espeon (Nov 15, 2011)

~Rose~
*Appears*
*WTFs*
*Disappears*

~Eclipse~
*Appears*
*Walks around aimlessly*
*WTFs*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 15, 2011)

[Trumpet]
*Looks at Eclipse*
[me]
*Wonders when Trumpet got here*


----------



## Ever (Nov 15, 2011)

*pats Trumpet's head*
*waves*
*will be going soon...*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 15, 2011)

*Forgot to post, lol*


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 15, 2011)

*gets bitten by Absol*
*attempts to pet it*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 15, 2011)

(Arctica)
*From earlier panic attack, calms down*


----------



## Aletheia (Nov 15, 2011)

*wonders why there's another silence game so soon*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 15, 2011)

*Appears*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 15, 2011)

*Appears*
*with sidekick*
*

	
	
		
		
	


	




*
*asks everyone to tell me good sidekick names*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 15, 2011)

[Me]
*Looks at sidekick*
*Pulls out my sidekick, Trumpet*  

	
	
		
		
	


	




[trumpet]
*Makes trumpet noises*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 15, 2011)

*walks in*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 15, 2011)

[me]
*Frowns*
*Has to go, might not be back*
*Gives Trumpet to slowbro*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 15, 2011)

*waves*
*...*
*is sad*
*keeps Trumpet*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 15, 2011)

*rides across on Island, my sidekick*


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 15, 2011)

*hugs baby Absol like it's a kitten*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 15, 2011)

*waves to sv*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 15, 2011)

*Limps in, holding bruised arm*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 15, 2011)

*waves*






*looks at spunky*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 15, 2011)

(Both)
*Return*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 15, 2011)

*Looks at Slowbro*
*Winces*
* Limps away*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 15, 2011)

*wants to know what's wrong*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 15, 2011)

*Glares at sky*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 15, 2011)

*?*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 15, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Looks at Spunky, her eyes worryful*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 15, 2011)

*Starts to run*
*Trips a few feet away*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 15, 2011)

*tries to follow*

*grabs Trumpet*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 15, 2011)

(Both)
*Go help her up*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 15, 2011)

*Stands up*
*Pushes them away, grabs Trumpet*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 15, 2011)

*is confused*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 15, 2011)

[trumpet]
*Licks my face*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 15, 2011)

*thinks that he should give trumpet back*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 15, 2011)

*Slaps Slowbro, says i'm a girl and Trumpet is mine*
*Pulls out master ball, returns Trumpet*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 15, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Confused at Spunky's...Unkindness*

(Bakura)
*Wraps his arm around her shoulder and steers her sway from S&S, walking slowly in the opposite direction*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 15, 2011)

*Looks around*
*Begins to walk away*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 15, 2011)

*doesn't know why she slapped him*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 15, 2011)

*Falls over*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 15, 2011)

*wonders if she's okay*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 15, 2011)

*DERP FELL OVER DERP*
*....*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 15, 2011)

*shrugs*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 15, 2011)

*.....*
*Sun sets*
*Wolves run toward my body*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 15, 2011)

*D:*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 15, 2011)

*Wolves eat my hair*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 15, 2011)

*panics*
*kicks wolves*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 15, 2011)

*Wolves run away*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 16, 2011)

*gives oran berry to spunky*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 16, 2011)

*Coughs*
*Sits up shakily*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 16, 2011)

*hugs spunky*


----------



## Solstice (Nov 16, 2011)

*slaps Scohui and Spunky*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 16, 2011)

*wtf face*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 16, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Hears the loud _crack_ emitting from the slap from miles away*
*Looks at Bakura*

(Bakura)
*Looks at Arctica...Sighs and rolls his eyes guessing they should go back*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 16, 2011)

*Stands up*
*Pants heavily*
*Walks toward Cypher*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 16, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Suggests that they hurry and begins to run*

(Bakura)
*Runs alongside her, panting along the way*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 16, 2011)

*Walks closer to Cypehr, charging ki in her hand*
*Pants even harder*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 16, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Nods to Bakura as she dodge-rolls Cypher out of the way*

(Bakura)
*Comes from behind Spunky and keeps her from firing the ki blast*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 16, 2011)

*Kicks Bakura*
*Pants loudly*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 16, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Winces at pain, but manages to stay strong*

(Arctica)
*Quickly jumps to her feet, grabs Spunky by both shoulders and sharply screams for her to stop this senseless chaos*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 16, 2011)

*Stops struggling*
*Pants*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 16, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Lets go of Spunky as he crosses his arms, now back by Arctica*

(Arctica)
*Blinks, her eyes ones of clear distaste as she pushes a strand of light blond hair out of her face*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 16, 2011)

*Blink blink*
*Looks at you guys*
*Bows apologetically*
*Mumbles something about training*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 16, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Glances at Bakura, whom shakes his head*
*Looks back at Spunky, saying that we've got a lot of work to do. We can't stay much longer...*


----------



## hyphen (Nov 16, 2011)

*hello.*
*what should I put in meh new siggy?*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 16, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Hmms...*

(Bakura)
*Suggests random Pokemon personality quizzes*
*And knives*

(Arctica)
*Gifs? Shrugs, out of ideas*
*Song lyrics, maybe?*


----------



## hyphen (Nov 16, 2011)

*sure...for the last one*
*BAKURA YOU HAVE SUCKISH IDEAS*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 16, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Smirks saying he wasn't specifically trying to help*

(Arctica)
*Rolls eyes*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 16, 2011)

*

	
	
		
		
	


	




*
{TS}
*looks strangely at Arctica*

{Island}
*looks at Bakura the same way*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 17, 2011)

*Walks into thread with "Literal Pants" playing in head for no apparent reason...*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 17, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Clasps hands together, smiling as her eyes sparkle at Yami*

(Bakura)
*Cracks a smirk at the words "Literal Pants"*
*Murmurs that he's glad they're not the only ones...*


----------



## Ever (Nov 17, 2011)

*wanders in*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 17, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Waves*


----------



## Ever (Nov 17, 2011)

*hums*


----------



## Dar (Nov 17, 2011)

*walks in*


----------



## Ever (Nov 17, 2011)

*grabs Dar's hands*
*tiptoes*
*kisses nose*


----------



## Dar (Nov 17, 2011)

*blushes*
*holds Ever's hand*


----------



## Ever (Nov 17, 2011)

*wonders where Arctica went*


----------



## Dar (Nov 17, 2011)

*shrugs*


----------



## Ever (Nov 17, 2011)

*looks at Dar*


----------



## Dar (Nov 17, 2011)

*looks back*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 17, 2011)

(Both)
*...Still here*


----------



## Dar (Nov 17, 2011)

*waves*


----------



## Ever (Nov 17, 2011)

*absentmindedly waves*
*kisses Dar*


----------



## Dar (Nov 17, 2011)

*smiles*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 17, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Slowly looks at Bakura*
*Blinks*

(Bakura)
*Looks back at her, but quickly turns away, blushing slightly*

(Arctica)
*Looks at her feet, her cheeks slightly pink*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

*Walks in*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 17, 2011)

(Arctica)
*Looks around*


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 17, 2011)

*walks around with baby Absol on my shoulder*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 17, 2011)

*Comes over and starts making a fuss of baby Absol before realising we could really do with a pet...*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

*Looks around*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 17, 2011)

*steps in*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

*Sees Slowbro*
*Smiles but doesn't walk his way*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 17, 2011)

*wonders what's up*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

*Stumbles as I walk over to Slowbro*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 17, 2011)

*quickly grabs spunky*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

*Blushes*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 17, 2011)

*blushes*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

*Pushes Slowbro away*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 17, 2011)

*is confused*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

*Looks at Slowbro nervously*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 17, 2011)

*looks around*
*doesn't know where he is*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

*Looks around*
*Takes a deep breath*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 17, 2011)

*tries to remember where is Trumpet*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

*Says I have him*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 17, 2011)

*ohs*
*also remembers the slap*
*):*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

*Pants randomly*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 17, 2011)

*

	
	
		
		
	


	




*
*rides across*
*waves*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

*Waves back weakly*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 17, 2011)

*hmm*
*gives oran berry medicine*
*takes coconuts off Island's palm tree*
*adds coconut milk to medicine*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

*Looks at medicine*
*Pours it out*
*Walks away slowly*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 17, 2011)

*._.*
*is unhappy*
*rides off again*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

*Continues to walk*
*Stumbles a couple times but keeps going*


----------



## shinyabsol (Nov 17, 2011)

*Is still here...just hasn't got much to say*
*sits in a tree wondering where we are*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

*Sees absol*
*Walks over, explains we are in the desert, next to a river*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 17, 2011)

*wonders if spunky is okay*


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 17, 2011)

*shows Absols to each other*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

*Looks at absols*
*Eye twitches*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 17, 2011)

*rides down river*
*grabs coconut off Island's palm tree*
*splits*
*eats*
*gets off Island*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

*Looks around*


----------



## shinyabsol (Nov 17, 2011)

*annoyed there's an imposter*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

*Opens mouth, but doesn't say anything*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 17, 2011)

*puts hands on hips*
*glares at absol*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 17, 2011)

*Wonders what she wants*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

*Pants under the hot sun*
*Picks up TS and uses him as a hat*
*Smiles at Slowbro, teeth still bloddy from "Suspicous meat"*


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 17, 2011)

*signs that the baby Absol is not an imposter*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 17, 2011)

*shakes Spunky off*
*gets back onto Island*
*floats off under shady palm tree*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 17, 2011)

*O__o at meat*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

*Flies over*
*Sits  under palm tree*
*Looks at Slowbro*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 17, 2011)

*eventually floats round*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

*Flies away from island and toward Slowbro*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 17, 2011)

*looks at spunky*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 17, 2011)

*sticks head into bush*
*pulls out two Pokeballs*
*throws them both out onto Island*





* and  come out*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

*Sighs*
*looks at TS*
*Ki blasts the pokeballs*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 17, 2011)

*grabs some sand*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 17, 2011)

*Pokeballs blow up*
*Luxray and Lucario are already out*
*gets new Luxury Balls from Island*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

*Looks at Slowbro strangely*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 17, 2011)

*throws it to the air*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

*Coughs, sand gets in my eyes*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 17, 2011)

*is sorry*
*still throws more sand*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

*Makes weird face*
*Punches Slowbro really hard*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 17, 2011)

*falls on the sand*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

*Rubs face*
*Looks at Slowbro, hopes he's okay*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 17, 2011)

*...*
*stands up*
*):*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

*Bows apologetically*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 17, 2011)

*sits on mini-beach on Island's back*
*it's getting dark*
*gets into bush*
*there is whole little cabin and storage space in bush*
*sleeps*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 17, 2011)

*digs a hole*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

*Looks at sky*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 17, 2011)

*hole is good*
*miniminiminiminimini surf*
*hole is full of water*
*steps back*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

*Drinks water*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 17, 2011)

*is not amused*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 17, 2011)

*reaches up*
*closes up bush*
*brings out DS*
*plays some game*
*Island swims into sea*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

*Finishes drinking all the water*
*Wipe mouth off*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 17, 2011)

*>.<*
*walks back to hole*
*mini....mini surf again*
*steps back*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 17, 2011)

*puts goggles and snorkel on Island*
*Island swims into hole*
*waves*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

*Fires ki blast at Slowbro's water, drying it all up*
*=3*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 17, 2011)

*is pissed*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

*Giggles like a madman*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 17, 2011)

*Nelson Muntz laugh*
*:3*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 17, 2011)

*mega surf*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

*Can't swim*
*Drowning*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 17, 2011)

*panics*
*knows surf, so*
*puts spunky on his back*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

*DERP, UNCONSCOIUS*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 17, 2011)

{TS}
*Island?*

{Island}
*uses Hydro Pump on unconsious Spunky*

{Both}
*waits for Spunky to wake up*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

*Gets up, weezes*
*Throws ki blast at TS*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 17, 2011)

*lolwut*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

*Pants heavily*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 17, 2011)

*blocks ki blast*
*sends Aura Sphere at Spunky*

{Island}
*sends Ice Beam at Spunky*
*makes wall of ice around self, protecting us both from Spunky*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

*Catches it in hand*
*Aura turns a pale yellow and gets bigger*
*Flings it back*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 17, 2011)

*wall of ice protects us*

{Island}
*swims faster*
*sends another Ice Beam*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

*Hisses*
*Eyes lose their pupils*
*Dodges ice beam*
*Throws destructo disc*
http://www.geocities.jp/manga_in_the_world/DBZdestructoDisk.jpg


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 17, 2011)

*wall of ice once again protects us*

{Island}
*swims even faster*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 17, 2011)

*wtf face*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

*Flies after TS at mandy speed*
*Suddenly stops*
*Blik blink*
*Eyes get pupils again*


----------



## shinyabsol (Nov 17, 2011)

*disappears*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

*Giggle*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 17, 2011)

*wonders what's wrong with her eyes*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

*Flies away*
http://forums.dragonflycave.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=556208


----------



## Scohui (Nov 17, 2011)

*looks at spunky's feet*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

*FLEW AWAY*
*And I'm wearing boots*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 17, 2011)

*:|*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 17, 2011)

(Both)
*DEAR GAWD THESE PAGES HAPPENED QUICKLY face*


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 18, 2011)

(baby Absol)
*is thirsty*
*bites sv's ear*
(sv)
*puts baby Absol down*
(baby Absol)
*drinks some water*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 18, 2011)

{TS}

*arrives on Island*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 18, 2011)

*Stares in amazement at how many posts can be posted in like 22 hours compared to everywhere else...*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 18, 2011)

*Pats Yami on the back, saying that's normal*
*Offers Yami some cake*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 18, 2011)

*wants cake too*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 18, 2011)

*Denies*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 18, 2011)

*whimper*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 18, 2011)

*Covers ears*

*Floats a few inches off the ground*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 18, 2011)

*this is silence*
*wants cookies instead*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rolls eyes*
*Sits next to Slowbro in a little sandy spot*

*Opens pack to look for some food*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 18, 2011)

*waits*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 18, 2011)

*ignores Spunky*
*gives Slowbro cake*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 18, 2011)

*noms cake*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 18, 2011)

*Glares at TS*
*Looks at dragonballs in pack*
*Smiles*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 18, 2011)

*still wants cookies*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 18, 2011)

{TS}
*thinks "Dragon Balls?"*
*realizes*
*says out loud "THAT'S GROSS!"*
*oops*
*remembers this is the _Silence_ Game*

{Island}
*sighs*

{TS}
*throws cookie at Slowbro*
*misses*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 18, 2011)

*lols at TS because he had the same reaction*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 18, 2011)

*is still wondering what it means*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 18, 2011)

*Explains the dragonballs are 7 magical orange orbs that when collected, grant two wishes*
*says we have four*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 18, 2011)

*Explains they are 7 magical spheres that when all are gathered together you can call on the Eternal Dragon Shenron (or Shenlong) who can up to the halfway point of DragonBall Z could only grant any 1 wish once, but can now grant 2, but still cannot repeat wishes, so in other words if you wish for cake once, you cannot wish for cake from him again, sorry, them's the rules*

*Moans at Spunky for the Ninja...*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 18, 2011)

> *Explains they are 7 magical spheres that when all are gathered together you can call on the Eternal Dragon Shenron (or Shenlong) who can up to the halfway point of DragonBall Z could only grant any 1 wish once, but can now grant 2, but still cannot repeat wishes, so in other words if you wish for cake once, you cannot wish for cake from him again, sorry, them's the rules*


*Smiles at good explanation*
*Asks if Yami wants to help me find more while Slowbro's away for the weekend, starting tomorrow*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 18, 2011)

*smells spunky's hair*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 18, 2011)

*0--o*
*Pushes Slowbro away*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 18, 2011)

*>:|*
*steps closer*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 18, 2011)

*Floats up*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 18, 2011)

*grabs spunky's legs*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 18, 2011)

*Kicks Slowbro's face*
*Zooms up at Mandy speed*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 18, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Enters*

(Bakura)
*Looks around*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 18, 2011)

*has footprint on face*
*....*
*has made a facefoot*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 18, 2011)

*Facepalm at face foot*
*Flies behind Rainn for protection*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 18, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Blink blink*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 18, 2011)

*Blink blink*
*Moves behind Bakura*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 18, 2011)

*goes after spunky*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 18, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Instantaneously pushes her away*
*Murmurs that he's not a bloody shield, nor is Rainn*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oh shit face at Slowbro*
*Picks Rainn up and throws her*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 18, 2011)

*shelder shield*
*jumps to spunky*
*grabs spunky*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 18, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Stops herself in the air and crosses her arms at Spunky with a raised eyebrow*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 18, 2011)

*Kicks Slowbro in the balls*
*Sweatdrops at Rainn, forgot she could fly*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 18, 2011)

*quickly avoids*
*...*
*leaves spunky alone*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 18, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Checks watch and blinks at the time; looks at Rainn saying they must go*

(Rainn)
*Oh yeahs and waves to Spunky and Slowbro*
*Piggy-backs Bakura and air hops off*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 18, 2011)

*sees Ulqi's new character*






*floats in*
*says hi*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 18, 2011)

*Annoyed they always run off to make out*
*Looks for Slowbro*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 18, 2011)

*is here*
*lols*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 18, 2011)

*Goes into Angel mode and flies over to point him out to Spunky*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 18, 2011)

*lols*
*brings out Pokeball*
*throws it onto Island's back*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 18, 2011)

*Produces the 5th DragonBall to Spunky then asks what she's gonna wish for half expecting "the perfect boyfriend"*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 18, 2011)

{Island}
*changes into shell form*
{TS}
*jumps on Island's back*

Shell Form                                                                                                 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Island Form


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 18, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Returns and lets Bakura down*
*Waves vaguely*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 18, 2011)

*Waves back*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 18, 2011)

*Points out you haven't answered my question...*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 18, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Glances at Yami*

(Bakura)
*Asks what the question was, anyways*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 18, 2011)

*Drops down and says to check previous posts*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 18, 2011)

(Both)
*Oooooooh.*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 18, 2011)

*Facepalm, Squall Leonheart style, though*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 18, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Crosses arms*
*Asks what they're supposed to do now*

(Rainn)
*Shrugs*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 19, 2011)

*pops up*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 19, 2011)

*Walks in with handsome stranger on my arm*


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 19, 2011)

(baby Absol)
*rubs head against stranger's legs*
*is hungry*

(sv)
*appearifies a bowl with some meat in it*

(baby Absol)
*eats meat from bowl*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 19, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Blinks at Spunky's friend*
*Asks who he may be*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 19, 2011)

[Me]
*Tells him to introduce himself*

[Trunks]
*Waves*
http://deadliestfictionalwarrior.wi...FutureNV02.png/218497510/TrunksFutureNV02.png

[Me]
*Elbows him in the gut*

[Trunks]
*Wheezes*

[me]
*Sweatdrop*
*Says his name is Trunks*


----------



## Ever (Nov 19, 2011)

*glomps Spunky*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 19, 2011)

[Trunks]
http://deadliestfictionalwarrior.wi...FutureNV02.png/218497510/TrunksFutureNV02.png

*Barely dodges Ever*

[Me]
*Pushes Ever off of me*


----------



## Ever (Nov 19, 2011)

*falls on ground*
*stares at sky*
*wonders why I'm leaving out conjunctions*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 19, 2011)

[Me]
*Pulls Ever up*
*Introduces her to Trunks*

[Trunks] http://deadliestfictionalwarrior.wi...FutureNV02.png/218497510/TrunksFutureNV02.png
*Nervous wave*


----------



## Ever (Nov 19, 2011)

*waves back*
*notes pink (?) hair*
*nods*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 19, 2011)

(Light purple, dear)

[Me]
*Looks up at sky*

[Trunks]
*Twiddles his thumbs*


----------



## Ever (Nov 19, 2011)

*stares at clouds*
*attempts to write poetry*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 19, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Sits down on ground*

[Me]
*Stands next to Ever*


----------



## Ever (Nov 19, 2011)

*looks at tags*
*thought she got one soon*
*dissapointment*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 19, 2011)

[me]
*Looks at tags*
*Takes deep breath*
*Ki blasts my tag so you can have the seventh*


----------



## Ever (Nov 19, 2011)

*happy*
*adds tag*
*thanks*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 19, 2011)

*Tag does not show up*
*Confused*

[Trunks]
*Falls asleep*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 19, 2011)

*Walks past while laughingly mouths how you should see his parents, if you think his hair's mad, well...*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 19, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Stands straight up*
*Steps in front of Yami*

[me]
*Facepalm*


----------



## Ever (Nov 19, 2011)

*rolls eyes*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 19, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Hmmps*

[Me]
*Sigh and a shrug*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 19, 2011)

*Stares Trunks down unblinking and with a look of "I don't care..."*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 19, 2011)

{TS}
*appears*

{Island}
*stares at Yami*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 19, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Crosses his arms*

[Me]
*Facepalm*
*Asks 'Can we just find the dragonballs already?"*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 19, 2011)

*Tells that they're jus over in that bag before I flew up to do what it was I flew up to do, I can't remember*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 19, 2011)

[me]
*Eyebrow raise*
*Counts ones in my bag*
*....Four*

[Trunks]
*Pulls out dragon radar*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 19, 2011)

{TS}
*sends Island on his way*

{Island}
*swims away*

{TS}
*looks for new sidekick*
*goes to Arkeis to choose one*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 19, 2011)

*Sighs*

[Trunks]
*Signals there's one close*

[both]
*Fly off*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 19, 2011)

{TS}
*gets new sidekick*

{Egg (that's his name}
*jumps up and down*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 19, 2011)

*Sighs*
*Asks TS if he's seen any dragonballs around here*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 19, 2011)

{TS}
*shakes head*

{Egg}
*holds up one dragonball*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 19, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Quickly grabs it*
*Says it's the Two star ball*







[me]
*Smiles as I put it in my bag*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 19, 2011)

{TS}
*is happy*

{Egg}
*wants to fight*

{TS}
*thinks how Egg can fight*
*has idea*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 19, 2011)

*Worried look*
*Asks TS what's he's going to do*


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 19, 2011)

(baby Absol)
*paws at Egg*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 19, 2011)

*Rolls eyes*

[Trunks]
*Looks at baby absol*
*Smiles*


----------



## Dar (Nov 19, 2011)

*rides in on small dog*
*is glad this isn't the silence game*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 19, 2011)

*Grabs Cubone by the shirt*
*Says this _is_ the silence game*

[Trunks]
*...*


----------



## Dar (Nov 19, 2011)

*has a "WHAT?" face*
*shrugs*
*gives the dog a fish*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 19, 2011)

*Rolls eyes*
*Introduces Trunks*

[Trunks]
*Awkward face*


----------



## Dar (Nov 19, 2011)

[me]
*wonders why his name is Trunks*

[small dog]
*does a backflip*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 19, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Sighs*
*Shrugs, says it's just his name*

[Me]
*Says we will have to go in a bit*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 19, 2011)

*Lucario vs. Egg (ref. Luxcario)*



sv_01 said:


> (baby Absol)
> *paws at Egg*


{Egg}
*gently swats baby Absol off*

{TS}
*has new idea*
*has just come back from writing a one-shot*

*BATTLE!

*Team Egg*











*Team Lucario*







LET BATTLE COMMENCE*

{Egg}
*likes this*

{TS}
*is reffing ASB-style battle*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 19, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Very confused at you all*


----------



## Dar (Nov 19, 2011)

*admires how confuzzling we are*
*:)*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 19, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Groans*

[me]
*Pats Trunks on the back*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 19, 2011)

{TS}
*tells Trunks they have the right to be confused*

{TS}
*says "And it's the ASB battle between Lucario and Egg!
Lucario starts off with an Aura Sphere, but Egg dodges! Egg follows up with a Mach Punch, and it hits Lucario right where it shouldn't! Ooh, that must have hurt! But Lucario has a Shadow Ball ready...Oh my god, a critical hit!"

*
*Team Egg*











*Health:* 74%
*Energy:* 81%
*Status:* _Meh...I'm bored._*

*Team Lucario*







*Health:* 81%
*Energy:* 93%
*Status:* _Ow, my dragonballs!_


----------



## Monoking (Nov 19, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Shakes head, tells Spunky we need to go*
[Me]
*Nods*

*Both fly off*


----------



## hyphen (Nov 20, 2011)

*hai*
*HEY LOOK AT THIS*
*

	
	
		
		
	


	




*
*will bring moar*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks and Spunky]
*Fly in*
*Not amused by gif*


----------



## hyphen (Nov 20, 2011)

*is still going to bring them*
*

	
	
		
		
	


	




*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Hands stuffed in his pockets and his head is bowed as he stalks forward*

(Rainn)
*Walking happily behind Bakura, humming a cheery tune*
*Blink blink*
*Tells Bakura to wait as she sees Spunky's person come into view*
*Grins and grabs his hand, running towards her*

(Bakura)
*Stops when the reach her and blinks*
*Points at the half-Saiyan asking if that's Trunks*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Me]
*Says yes, this's mah Trunksy*
*Holds him tight*

[Trunks]
*Sweatdrop*


----------



## hyphen (Nov 20, 2011)

*waves*
*

	
	
		
		
	


	




*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Me]
*Giggles*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Curt nod as his welcome*

(Rainn)
*Smile widens as she introduces herself and Bakura*
*Extends hand to Trunks*

(http://cdn.pimpmyspace.org/media/pms/c/zk/fw/r7/ugiohaww-2.jpg)


----------



## hyphen (Nov 20, 2011)

*:/*
*

	
	
		
		
	


	




*
*fiddles with bow*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

(Omg, that pic...)

[Trunks]
*Shyly shakes her hand, pulling it back quickly*

[me]
*Giggles*
*Says while you were gone, we found the one star ball*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Glares at Trunks for a while, putting his arm protectively around Rainn*

(Rainn)
*Rolls eyes and pushes Bakura's hand away, is glad about Spunky's find*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Sighs quietly, looks down when he sees Bakura galring*

[Me]
*Cat mouth*
=3


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Blinks back from Bakura and Trunks, then scratches the back of her head with a nervous laugh and a goofy smile*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Steps behind me a little, nervous*

[Me]
*Still making cat mouth*
=3


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Looks at the twilit night sky, sighing*
*Looks at Spunky, smirking*
*Asks if you two are _together_*

(Bakura)
*Sneers with a chuckle*


----------



## hyphen (Nov 20, 2011)

*dotdotdot*
*more dotdotdot*
*

	
	
		
		
	


	




*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Both]
*Quickly step away with embarrased faces, staring at each other*

[Me]
*Assures it's not like that, I just met him*
*Sweatdrops*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Laughs*

(Rainn)
*Grins*
*Payback, baby*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Me]
*So embarrased, especially since Trunks is quite older*

[Trunks]
*Looks like he's about to explode*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Softly smiles at Trunks saying she was merely joking*

(Bakura)
*Makes no attempt to hide his laughter*


----------



## hyphen (Nov 20, 2011)

*place long string of question marks here*
*k what ish happening*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Face is as red as a lobster*

[Me]
*Glares at Bakura, saying he's a just a poor future boy so quit it*

[Trunks]
*Poor?*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Still grinning, reminds her that time is of no importantance here*


----------



## hyphen (Nov 20, 2011)

*-.-*
*quickly leaves*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Holds his head and groans*

[me]
*Wonders if he's okay*

[Trunks]
*Says he has a  headache now*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Rolls eyes and mutters that some people are just too bloody--*

(Rainn)
*Grabs headache berry helper from her pocket, hands to Trunks*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Looks at berry strangely for a moment*
*Takes it*

[Me]
*BAKURA GLARE*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Not impressed at Spunky, rolls eyes again*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[me]
*Pokes Bakura in the eyes*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Dodge*

(Rainn)
*Tells them to quit fighting and urges Trunks to eat the berry*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunksy]
*Eats it*

[Me]
*Looks at Rainn*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Looks at Bakura*

(Bakura)
*Still glaring at Trunks*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Pulls at collar of jacket nervously*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Steps in between the two men and asks Trunks if the berry's working*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Licks lips*
*Says yes, thank you*

[Me]
*Eye twitches as I look at Bakura*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Yawns*
*Looks at Bakura, telling him to be prepared if she falls asleep*

(Bakura)
*Rolls eyes, nodding*
*Murmurs that she needs to sleep while she's in bed, not while they're traveling*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[me]
*Groan*

[Trunks]
*Twiddles his thumbs*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Rubs eyes*
*...Collapses*

(Bakura)
*Eyes widen as he quickly catches her, picking her up bridal style*
*Mutters that he was prepared this time*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Blink blink*

[me]
*Says that's normal*
*Begins to walk*


----------



## hyphen (Nov 20, 2011)

*comes back*
*herro?*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Looks at Rainn, shrugs*
*Puts her on his back piggy-back style instead and follows the two*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Moves closer to Bakura awkwardly*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Looks at Trunks and stops in front of him*
*Eyes narrow as he threatens that he better not try and make a move on Rainn or he'll be bloody sorry*
*Turns on his heel and walks on*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Stops in his tracks, surprised*

[Me]
*Derp, doesn't notice any of it*


----------



## hyphen (Nov 20, 2011)

*sighs*
*readies Solomon's Bow to shooot at one of them*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Looks down at his watch*
*Looks back at Spunky suggesting that they should find a hotel to crash at*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Pulls out sword and cuts bow in half quickly*

[me]
*Agrees with Bakura*


----------



## hyphen (Nov 20, 2011)

*fires at Bakura*
Edit:
Ninja
*hey!*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Sweatdrop*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Looks at Trunks for a moment, then glares at SW*
*Tempted to pull out laser pistol*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Me]
*Grabs Bakura's arm, tells him not to do it*


----------



## hyphen (Nov 20, 2011)

*argent!*
{argent}
*WTF DID YOU CALL ME HERE FOR*
*MIR NEEDS HIS FOOD*
*readies Magic Flare*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[me]
*Has no idea what is happening*

[Trunks]
*Panics, unsheaths sword again*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Eyebrows furrow as he flings his arm out of Spunky's hand*
*Asks what's the meaning of this to SW*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

]Me]
*Points out SW has dissapeared*

[Trunks]
*Puts sword away*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Exhales deeply after giving a curt nod to Trunks for saving him*
*Walks on, looking back at the sleeping Rainn on his back*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Chuckles, walks close to Bakura*

[Me]
*Walks along, whisling tunelessly*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Sighs again saying that keeping up with Rainn is a lot of work*
*Wonders why he even fell for her in the first place... :/*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Sighs, looks at feet*
*Says I don't want her either...*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Scowls at him, stopping*
*Growls that he didn't say that he didn't want to not know her*
*Warns Trunks to watch his bloody tounge and stalks on*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Sighs, says _I blew it again.._*
*Catches up to Spunky*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Rolls eyes as he continues on*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[me]
*Says we're getting close to a town*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Nods without looking at them*
*As they enter...uh...City Town, looks around for a hotel*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

(CITY TOWN?)

[Both]
*City Town?!*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Sorry; had no ideas)

(Bakura)
*Spots one and alerts the others*
*Walks toward it*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

(I have ideas too, you know..)

[both]
*Follow*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(D: Then say it next time, maaaan...)

(Bakura)
*Enters hotel and gets room key...4?!*
*Key is for room...8?!*
*Goes to elevator and has to press floor...15?!*
*Goes down the hallway to room...16?!*
*Inserts key into the door and has to enter the combination of...23 & 42?!*
*Sweatdrop at _Lost_ reference numbers. Again*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Headache is back*

[me]
*Sweatdrop*
*Almost wishes we stayed in Nikki Town*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Reminds her that's where this first happened as he lay Rainn on the bed*
*Slids onto couch, exhaling deeply*


----------



## hyphen (Nov 20, 2011)

*back*
*argent is my sister*
{argent}
*oh,hi.*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[me]
*Raises eyebrow*
*Sits on couch like a cat*

[Trunks]
*Sits on kitchen counter like a dork because there wasn't any where else*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Wonders how the got into his hotel room?*
*Gets up and sits on window ledge*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Looks at Bakura for a moment*
*Looks at me*
*Sigh*


----------



## hyphen (Nov 20, 2011)

{argent}
*k*
*what do we do?*
{Myst}
*it's....*
*GO TIME*
*knocks on hotel room door*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Me]
*Makes "Oh shit" face*
*Tells Bakura not to open it*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Glances at hotel door*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Me]
*Whimper*

[Trunks]
*Wonders why I'm so agitated*


----------



## hyphen (Nov 20, 2011)

{Myst}
*frowns when it doesn't open*
*starts sleeping on hallway floor*
{argent}
*what*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Brushes it off and walks over to Rainn's bed*
*Blinks at her as he softly brushes a strand of hair out of her face*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[me]
*Chuckles quietly*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Ignores her as he slides to the floor, leaning on the bed*
*Crosses his arms and closes his eyes*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Me]
*Smiles, looks at Trunks*

[Trunks]
*Absent*

[Me]
*?*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Eyes open slowly*
*Asks where he went*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[me]
*Has absolutely no idea*
*Hops out window*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Gets up to follow, but looks back at the sleeping Rainn*
*Stares at her for a while before climbing out the window behind Spunky, closes the window behind him*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[me]
*Running around, looking*
*Yells "Trunksy!"*


----------



## hyphen (Nov 20, 2011)

{Myst}
*wakes up*
*k where the hell are they?*
{argent}
*shrug*
*calls for Ember*
{Ember}
*herro*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

(Myst, we're kind of in the middle of something, looking for Trunks)

*Yells "Trunksy!"*

*Blink blink*
*Staggers torward a random lake slowly *


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Follows*


----------



## hyphen (Nov 20, 2011)

(i know)
{myst}
*meh*
*goes back to sleep*
{argent}
*feeds Mir*
{Ember}
*wtf was I called here for anyway*
*shoots Fire Arrow at door*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

*Lake has small dock over looking the mooonlit water*
*Oh look, Trunks.*

[Me]
*Walks up to Trunks*

[Trunks]
*Gazes into water*


----------



## hyphen (Nov 20, 2011)

{myst}
*smells smoke*
*WTF EMBER*
*WHY DID YOU BURN DOWN THE DOOR*
{argent}
*runs to the end of the hall*
{Ember}
*what?*
*i wanted to get inside*
{myst}
 *facepalm*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Sighs, placing a hand on Trunks' shoulder*
*Asks what's wrong*
*...Smells smoke*
*Eyes widen as he whips around to his hotel room window*
*It's burning*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

(.....)

[me]
*Pokes Trunks' shoulder*

[Trunks]
*Smiles*

[me]
*Eyes widen as she hears the fire*

[Trunks]
*Immeaditely flies towards it*

[me]
*Flies after, saying it's too dangerous*

[Trunks]
*Yells there are innocent people inside, and he refuse to let them die*


----------



## hyphen (Nov 20, 2011)

[myst]
*PUT IT OUT RIGHT NAO*
[ember]
*why?*
* i like fire*
{myst]
*...*
*PUT IT OUT OR I'LL KILL YOU*
*I AM LEVEL 102*
[ember]
*wimper*
*sucks the fire into her staff*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Quickly climbs up the hotel wall his room, fearing Rainn's safety*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Kicks door to hotel room down, hero style*
*Stuff still has embers on it*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Runs over to the bed*
*It's charred a bit, but Rainn seems okay*
*Sighs in relief*
*Shakes her gently*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Asks if she's okay*

[me]
*Gulp*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Stirs*

(Bakura)
*Relieved once more, shakes her again*

(Rainn)
*Slowly opens her eyes and sits up, yawning*
*Looks around*
*?*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Me]
*Exhales with relief*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Gets off of bed and asks what happened to the room*

(Bakura)
*Says it's a long story*
*Smiles... Hugs her in relief*
*Says that she almost got herself killed*

(Rainn)
*Blink blink*
*?*
*Brushes off the matter and returns Bakura's hug*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Sweatdrop*

[me]
*Smiles*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Lets go as she looks at Trunks, then Spunky*
*...Is still tired, but manages to hide that fact*


----------



## hyphen (Nov 20, 2011)

[myst]
*thank cygnus*
{argent]
*comes back*
[myst]
*DO NOT DO THAT EVER AGAIN*
[ember]
*fine...*


----------



## hyphen (Nov 20, 2011)

[myst]
*thank cygnus*
{argent]
*comes back*
[myst]
*DO NOT DO THAT EVER AGAIN*
[ember]
*fine...*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[me]
*Crosses arms, mood unintelligble*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Thanks all of them for not letting her die...again*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Worried look*
*Again?*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Blink*
*Tells Trunks to not worry about it*

(Bakura)
*Eye roll*
*Thought Spunky already told Trunks _the truth*_


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Getting all confused*

[me]
*Face palm*
*Asks Bakura why he assumed I explained that*


----------



## hyphen (Nov 20, 2011)

[myst,argent and ember]
*walks in*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Shrugs*

(Rainn)
*Yawns*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Sigh*

[me]
*Says it's best not to worry about it*
*Crawls onto window sill like a cat*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Curls up on floor*

(Bakura)
*Sits beside her and crosses his arms, eyes closed*


----------



## hyphen (Nov 20, 2011)

[myst]
*looks at charred bed*
*-.-*
[ember]
*wants to detonate a fire pillar*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Shrug*
*Sits on couch*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Glances up at him*
*...Thanks Trunks for getting to the room in time*
*Says Rainn might not have made it if you didn't get here*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Chuckles*
*Says "it's what I do"*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Nods*
*Looks at Rainn, smiles*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Me]
*Makes cat noises in sleep*

[Trunks]
*Laughs quietly*


----------



## hyphen (Nov 20, 2011)

[ember]
*detonates fire pillar in the room*
[myst]
*WTF*
*runs out*
[ember]
*>:)*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Gasps*
*Pushes Spunky and Rainn to wake them*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Eyes fly open as she jumps to her feet, looking around at the fire*

(Bakura)
*Gets to his feet, protectively wrapping his hand around her waist*
*Looks for a way out*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Pulls me by the hair out of the room*
*Tell Bakura and Rainn to "Come on!"*

[me]
*Hair pain*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Follows, coughing from the smoke*

(Rainn)
*Can hardly breathe*

(Bakura)
*Quickly escapes the room with her, panting heavily*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Grabs Bakura and Rainn*
*Drops me like I'm hot*
*Ki blasts a wall*
*Flies them out*

[Me]
*Ow*
*Falls out of building through hole*
*Ow*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Feeling light-headed*
*Blinks as it becomes blurry*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Both]
*Cough hard*

[Trunks]
*Asks in between coughs if the others are okay*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Coughs*
*Says to worry about Rainn instead*

(Rainn)
*Passes out from lack of oxygen and too much smoke instead*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*"Oh shit face"*

[me]
*Throws up*

[Trunks]
*.....*

*Steps away*
*Coughs hard*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Picks up Rainn bridal style and coughs again*
*Asks tiredly why there are so many bloody fires*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Coughs*
*Shrug*

*...*
*Doubles over*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Blinks as things go blurry for him, too*
*Drops to his knees and falls over, Rainn safely beside him with his arm still over her*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Looks at Bakura*
*Looks at Rainn*


[Useless me]
*Passes out*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Both)
*DERP KO'D DERP*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Hacks*
*Looks at Bakura and Rainn*
*Puts on a brave face*

*Stands up shakily*
*Flies (just barely) off for help*

[me]
I threw up and passed out. What more do you want.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

_~I'm guessing sometime later...~_

(Bakura)
*Stirs as his eyes slowly open*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

(Trunksy is hero! Took us to hospital! Yay1)

[me]
*Sits in bed, nomming hospital pudding*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Sits up in foamy hospital bed, looks around*

(Rainn)
*In a bed on the other side of the room, has been up for a while*
*Smiles when Bakura awakens*

(Bakura)
*Sighs in relief when he sees Rainn*
*Softly smiles back*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Steps, in a burn on his cheek*
*Smiles*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(...Meh...Let's just say they're not wearing that hospital one piece clothing and are in their normal attire, okay?)

(Rainn)
*Smile widens when she sees Trunks*
*Gets up and stops in front of him*
*Says thank you so much and hugs lightly*

(Bakura)
*Staring from the corner of his eye, scowling deeply*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

(Stop reading my mind, you maic ghost arra whatever)

[Trunks]
*Says "It's just what I do"*
*Looks at Bakura*
*Looks away quickly*

[me]
*Giggles*


----------



## hyphen (Nov 20, 2011)

[myst]
*STSGODUKNCYPBFDODSJJ EMBER*
*WTF WAS THAT FOR*
[ember]
*heheheh*
[argent]
*Mir uses Ice Breath on Ember*
[ember]
*hey!*
[myst]
*Dark Shock on Ember*
*MUST FIND THE OTHERS*
[ember]
*follows*
[argent]
*follows*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

(Sigh, that's all over, read the last few posts)

[Trunks]
*Walks up to Bakura*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Brushes past Trunks to Rainn*
*Places hand on her shoulder saying he's glad she's okay*

(Rainn)
*Nods and is glad he's okay, too*


----------



## hyphen (Nov 20, 2011)

(facepalm)
[myst]
*lolwut*
[argent]
*SCREW THIS I'M LEAVING*
*leaves*
[ember]
*...*
[myst]
*so,what do?*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

(Myst, please.)

[Trunks]
*Surprised*

*Turns to me*

[me]
*Smile*
*Pokes the burn on his face*

[Trunks]
*Screams in pain*
*Asks why I would do that*

[me]
*Licks finger*
*Tells Trunks his blood tastes salty*

[Trunks]
*...*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Both)
*Eyebrow raise at Spunky's actions*

(Bakura)
*Keeps Rainn close as his arm slips down to her waist*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Both]
*Watch out of the corner of our eyes*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Cheeks go red as she looks away from them*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Me]
*Gets out of bed slwoly*
EDIT: god dammit slowly

[Trunks]
*Rubs cheek*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Slowly blinks at Rainn*

(Rainn)
*Blinks back at Bakura*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[me]
*"Just kiss-*
*Mouth covered by Trunks*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Jaw drops as her face flushes bright red*
*Swift punch to Spunky's jaw*

(Bakura)
*Blink, blink*
*Cheeks are fairly red as he stands motionless*


----------



## hyphen (Nov 20, 2011)

*leaves*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[me]
*Falls over but immdiately gets up*
*Glares at Rainn*
*Clenches fist*

[Trunks]
*Thinks _Why do I hang out with this girl?_ *


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Dusts off shoulders, turns on her heel, fluffs hair and strides back to Bakura, arms crossed and head cocked up*

(Bakura)
*Smirks*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Face palm again*
*_Damn it, Spunky..._*

[me]
*Hmph*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*...Asks what to do now*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[me]
*Mouth covered by Trunks*

[Trunks]
*"Maybe not punch each other in the face?"*

[me]
*Pushes Trunks away*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Looks away*

(Bakura)
*Growls that if _some_ people wern't so immature then everyone would be goody-goody with each other, preventing the punches*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[me]
*Hmmph*

[Trunks]
*Face palm*

*_If I stay here, I'm going to scar my face!_*
*looks at Spunky*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Closes eyes for a moment and suggests going to the hospital cafeteria*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*"Yes, that's a great idea! We should all go there before Spunky says something stupid!"*
*Runs out*

[me]
*....*
*Follows*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Both)
*Follow*

(Bakura)
*Sits by Rainn with a plate full of meat*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[me]
*Sitting across from Bakura*
*Sees the meat*
*Covers face with hands*

[Trunks]
*Looks at Spunky strangely*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Savagely tears into meat, splattering meat juice (OMJIGGLES sounds strange) everywhere*

(Rainn)
*Rolls eyes at Bakura saying that this is why*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Meat juice all over his face*
*Blink blink*

[me]
*Wipes juice off sleeves*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Pays that no mind and continues to eat ravenously*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[me]
*Tries to wipe juice off out of Trunks' hair with a napkin*

[Trunks]

_I don't get that guy..._


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Wipes off mouth with sleeve*
*Looks at Rainn, asks why she hasn't even touched her food yet*

(Rainn)
*Thought the answer was obvious and pops a piece of macaroni into her mouth*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Says that macaroni looks frozen*

[me]
*Face palm*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Nods and continues eating*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Me]
*Pokes sandwich*
*Sandwich gets up, crawls away*

*......*


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 20, 2011)

(sv)
*appearifies some Moomoo Milk*

(absol)
*licks some meat juice off the ground*
*drinks milk*
*suddenly looks up*
*big scared eyes*

(sv)
*picks absol up with a balloon*
*activates forcefield to protect us from whatever is going to happen*
*signs that I need a name for this kitty*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[me]
*Walks in*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Both)
*Follow*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Me]
*Turns 'round, looks at them*
*Blink blink*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Tells her to keep walking as he rolls his eyes*

(Rainn)
*Blink blink*
*Shrug*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Me]
*Scoffs at Bakura*
*Smiles, snaps fingers*

[Trunks]
*Floats down from the sky, holding the five star ball*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Sees him and waves*

(Bakura)
*Sees the dragonball*
*Glances at Spunky, asking how many are left now*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[me]
*Says there's only one left*
*Giggles, squeezes Trunks' arm*

[Trunks]
*Anquished groan*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Jeers silently at Trunks' pain*
*Suggests we find the rest of them*

(Rainn)
*Nods*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Me]
*Lets go of Trunks' arm*
*Pulls dragon radar out of bag*

[Trunks]
*Holds arm*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Peers over Spunky's shoulder to see the radar*
*Jabs finger at where the radar is blinking, saying we have to head there*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Me]
*Pushes her away, saying I know how it works*

[Trunks]
*Commments it's really far away*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Cocks head up at Spunky's action*
*Looks at Trunks saying distance is nothing*

(Bakura)
*Curt nod as he piggy-back rides Rainn*

(Rainn)
*Suggests they get moving as she holds onto Bakura's knees*


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 20, 2011)

(sv)
*notices ground shaking*
*hugs Absol*
*decides to call it Kitty*
(Kitty)
*purrs*
*licks sv's face*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Shrug, starts to fly off*

[me]
*Flies off slowly, eyes locked on dragon radar*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Waves at Kitty and SV before air hopping after Trunks*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Looks back, smiles at air hopping*

[Me]
*Elbows him in the gut*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Evil glare from over Rainn's shoulder*

(Rainn)
*Doesn't notice*


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 20, 2011)

(sv)
*puts forcefield down because I don't need it against an earthquake*
*gets hit in head by a random Pidgey that couldn't control its movement*
(Kitty)
*attacks confused Pidgey*
(sv)
*assists feline companion in the hunt*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

*Dragon radar makes weird crackly noises*
[me]
*Pokes it*

*Dragon radar explodes, my hand catches on fire*

[Me]
*Waves hand in the air, blowing on it*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Rainn)
*OHMAHGAWD face*

(Bakura)
*Asks what the bloody hell she did*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[me]
*Hand looks like a burnt piece of meat*
*Yells that it's not always _my_ fault*

[Trunks]
*Floats down, picks up broken piece of radar*
*Says he found something*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Mutters that it is _most_ of the time...*

(Rainn)
*Lands near Trunks and lets Bakura down, asking Trunks what he found*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Shows them broken piece of the interior of the radar*
*Points to incredibly small mechanism atached to it, says that shouldn't be there*

[me]
_And he knows machines, too. _
*Thinks someone sabotaged us*

[Trunks]
*Asks Spunky where she got it*

[me]
*...*
*Bought it off a soup vendor*

[Trunks]
*Face palm*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Face palm, exhales deeply as he asks loudly why she got it there*

(Rainn)
*Asks quietly if the dragonballs they already have are maybe fake since they were found with a janked-up radar*


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 20, 2011)

(sv)
*lands with balloon because earthquake has stopped*
(Kitty)
*proudly presents hunting achievement*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[me]
*Shrug says "Mama love her soup"*

[Trunks]
*Looks at Rainn*

_Janked?_

*Asks if the dragonballs have ever been dropped*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Smiles at Kitty and pets him*
*Looks back at Trunks and nods*
*Says they dropped them to see if they were fake once they found a fake one before*


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 20, 2011)

(sv)
*signs that Kitty is a girl*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Nods*
*Looks at broken piece of radar, thinking*

[me]
*Blink blink*
*Wonders*

[Trunks]
*Asks where the fake one came from*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Woops and has a goofy grin as she apologizes to Kitty*

(Bakura)
*Steps by Trunks and looks at the radar*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[me]
*Thinks*
*Says the fake one was from a random cat*

[Trunks]
*Worried look*

*Random Glameow with a dragonball in it's tail walks by*

[Me]
*Runs toward it*

[Trunks]
*Yells that it's not safe*


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 20, 2011)

(Kitty)
*tries to start staring contest with Glameow*
(sv)
*prepares to protect Kitty if necessary*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Pulls Spunky back, shaking her head*

(Bakura)
*Slips the broken dragon radar from Trunks' hand and inspects it*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

*Glameow pushes Kitty away*
*begins to sprint towards Rainn, Bakura and the rest*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Shoves the radar in his pocket as he pulls out his laser pistol, eyes narrowed on the Glameow*

(Rainn)
*Steps back as she prepares a ki blast just in case*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Glameow]
*Stops*
*Dragonball in tail turns to mush*

[Trunks]
*WTF*

[me]
*Blink blink*

[Glameow]
*Laughs like a person*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Rainn)
*...Shoots the ki blast at it*

(Bakura)
*Shoots the cat*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

*Smoke from where the two projectile collided*
*Cat laughs eerily*

[Trunks]
_Not again..._

[me]
*Readies a thundercannon*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Rolls eyes and shoots more ki blasts at it*

(Bakura)
*Shoots more laser bullets at the Glameow*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Glameow]
*Shapes shifts into fog with two yellow eyes*
*Blows past Rainn and Trunks*

*"Now that your strongest fighters are disabled, I won't have to deal with your kind!"*

*Grabs my bag with dragonballs in it and dissapears*

[Trunks]
*Coughs*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Looks around, coughing*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[me]
*Has no idea what just happened*

[Trunks]
_Fuck!_

*Groans*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Clenches teeth as he grunts in anger and disappointment*
*Glares at Spunky and Trunks, hissing that they should've helped to kill that thing when they had the chance*

(Rainn)
*Exhales deeply as she sits on the ground, rubbing her temples*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Me]
*"Us? What about you, Mr. laser pistol?"*

[Trunks]
*Sighs deeply*
_We're sunk..._
*Looks at Spunky*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Vein pops out on his forehead as he barks that he _did_ actually do something!*

(Rainn)
*Gets up and sighs again*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
 'everyone,stop fighting, it's pointeless..."*
*"Doji would have gotten his paws on the dragonballs one way or another"*

[me]
*Eyebrow raise*
*"Doji?"*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Glances up at Trunks*
*Asks who that is*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*"..The Glameow...The stupid cat."*

[me]
*Looks at Trunks strangely*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*"Well, then we'll bloody find the bloody cat! It's as simple as that!"*

(Rainn)
*Looks away*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*"It's not that simple...He shapeshifts. Into other cats.'*
*"And the poison gas thing."*

[me]
*Gulp, thinks of tigers*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*"No matter. We will find him nonetheless."*
*Pockets the pistol and takes out the remains of the dragon radar*
*"Your mother is Bulma Briefs, correct? Well I'm betting that this Doji whatever has the last one."*

(Rainn)
*Steps away from the group as she silently stares at the setting sun*
*Doesn't get why all this is happening*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Surprised someone's actaully heard of his family*
*nods*

[me]
*Walks up to Rainn*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 20, 2011)

{TS}
*appears with Egg*

{Egg}
*walks up behind TS silently*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Notes that since she owns the Capsule Corporation, it isn't that surprising*
*Looks over at Rainn and walks to her*
*Wraps arm around her waist assuring her we will find it*

(Rainn)
*Pushes him away saying that he doesn't understand*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[me]
*Watches Rainn push Bakura away*
*Gasps quietly*
*Looks at Trunks*

[Trunks]
*Coughs into his jacket sleeve*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Surprised by her actions*

(Rainn)
*Shakes head as she sighs*
*Mutters that it happens all the time. Someone _always_ has to ruin the peace. And, of all creatures, it was a cat*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Stumbles toward Bakura*
*"Yeah? Well, we've got to restore peace!"*

[me]
*Sighs deeply*
*Looks into sky*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Looks back at him with a passive face*
*Asks to no one in particular why _they_ always have to restore it*
*Turns to them and crosses her arms, "I mean, why are _we_ the only ones?"*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 20, 2011)

{TS}
*has new sidekick*
*introduces Jewel to everyone*






{Jewel}
*flaps wings*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[me]
*Shrug*
*"Because Goku's not here?'*

[Trunks]
*Sigh*
*"Are you all just going to talk, or are we going to get the dragonballs back?!"*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(TS: Is that Dyna Blade?)

(Rainn)
*Glares at Trunks, "Don't push it, future boy. You don't even understand this world, let alone _us_ personally. Everything was different where you're from."*
*Looks at Bakura and Spunky*
*Says that we should go now*
*Piggy-backs Bakura and rises into the air*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 20, 2011)

{TS}
*Is going to help get the dragonballs*
*gets on Jewel's back*

{Jewel}
*flies up*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*..'"Future boy?"*
*Glares at Bakura*
*"Don't assume you know me! You don't know how long I've been stuck in this stupid game, the things I've seen."*
*Starts to fly off*

[me]
*"Hey, wait!"*
*Follows*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Watches them go and lands back to the ground, letting Bakura down and falling to her knees*
*"Just look at what I do. I scare them off. Why do you stay with me, Bakura? Don't you know what I am?"*
*Looks up at him with sorrorful eyes*

(Bakura)
*Sighs, closing his eyes*
*Kneels beside her and brushes a strand of hair out of her face*
*"You are the only person on Earth that understands me, let alone _accepts_ me. I will never leave you."*

(Rainn)
*Looks away, her eyes filling up with tears*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

Meanwhile, in the hall of jucstice... Uh..A town.

[Trunks]
*Lands on sidewalk, panting*

[me]
*"You..okay?"*

[Trunks]
*Sigh*

*Korin, the Korin randomly walks by*

[Both]
*Wut*
*why is Korin here*

[Trunks]
*Unsheathes sword*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(He be a kitteh. Derp) 

(Bakura)
*Wipes away her tears and stands back up*
*"Don't worry. We don't need them."*
*Holds out his hand to Rainn*

(Rainn)
*Takes it and gets up*
*Looks around*
*Suggests finding a town or something since there's nothing better to do*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Considers slcing Korin in half in case he's really Doji*
[me]
*Gulp*
*Wonders where Rainn and Bakura are*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Both)
*Walking through a thick forest, too tired to fly*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Nervously raises sword towards maybe fake Korin*

[Korin]
*Is real*
*WTF*
*Kicks Trunks in face*
*Runs off*

[me]
*Facepalm*

[Trunks]
*Blink blink*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Stops and looks back*

(Bakura)
*Stops*
*Asks what's wrong*

(Rainn)
*Eyes narrow as the ground shakes*

*A sea monster rises from the dirt, releasing a deafening scream*


----------



## hyphen (Nov 20, 2011)

[myst]
*waves*
[ember]
*why did I have to come why*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 20, 2011)

[me]
*Ear twitches*
*Looks at Trunks*

[Trunks]
*Looks back*
*Tells me to go help them*

[me]
*Surprised*
*Slowly flies off*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 20, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Looks at Bakura as she prepares a ki blast*
*Says they better do this quickly; senses Spunky approaching*

(Bakura)
*Nods and pulls out laser pistol, cocking it*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

(Stupid movie, you left! Grumble, grumble..)

[me]
*Lands near you guys*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(And back.)

(Rainn)
*Glances up at Spunky lands*

(Bakura)
*Scowls and asks what the bloody hell she's doing here*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

(YAY)

[Me]
*Scratches the back of my head nervously*
*"Need any help?"*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Barks at her to bugger off as he launches a few bullets at the sea monster*

(Rainn)
*Jumps into the air and shoots her ki blasts at it*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[me]
*Hmmph*
*Gives Bakura the finger and flies away*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

_~Sometime later...~_

(Both)
*Defeat the monster*

(Rainn)
*Sighs and suggests moving on*

(Bakura)
*Grunts in agreement, pockets the pistol and continues to walk*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

_Later or something_

[me]
*Arrives at street corner where Trunks was*
*"Oh shit" face*
*Everything is all blown up and destroyed*

*Goes off in search of Trunks*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Notices that they're nearing a town*
*Eyes widen when she realizes that it's completely in ruins*

(Bakura)
*Blinks at the befallen city*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[me]
*Runs over to them*
*Asks if they've seen Doji or Trunks anywhere*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Scowls again*
*Jabs finger into Spunky's throat saying that this is all _their_ fault for not killing the cat earlier*

(Rainn)
*Ignores him and shakes head at Spunky*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Me]
*Coughs*
*Steps back*
*Glares at Bakura*

*Randomly turns head, looks off in the distance*

[A very beat up Trunks]
*Stumbles towards them*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Looks concerned at Trunks but makes no attempt to move*

(Bakura)
*Crosses arms as his glare turns to Trunks, tilts head*
*"What, did the poor Trunks get into a cat fight?"*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Comes _thisclose_ to Bakura's face, holding up a dead black cat*
*"Killed it."*
*Drops the pelt on Bakura's feet and steps toward me*

[me]
*.....*

[Trunks]
*Pulls the last dragonball out of his jacket and hands it to me*

[me]
*...Takes it...*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Kicks the dead cat away and stalks over to Rainn, pulling her away from Trunks and Spunky*

(Rainn)
*Lets him*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Flies off*

[Me]
*Looks at Rainn*
*Looks at Trunks*
*Hold her head and screams*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Looks away from her, her head bowed in shame*

(Bakura)
*Looks at Spunky with disgust and walks off with his hand around Rainn's waist*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[me]
*Sigh*
*Squints at the sun and begings to walk away*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(God, what to do?)

(Rainn)
*Sighs and closes her eyes, resting her head on Bakura's chest as they walk*

(Bakura)
*Assures her that there's nothing to fret about*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

(No idea. I can't believe Trunks touched a dead cat...)

[Trunks]
*Sits, gazing into a lake*

[me]
*Lands next to him*

[Trunks]
*Stands up*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Both)
*Unknowingly pass by the lake*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Randomly goes Super Saiyan*

[me]
*Doesn't even flinch*

[Trunks]
*Throws rock at the lake so hard, it explodes*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Stops and looks down at the...umm...dry lake? Idk*

(Bakura)
*Tells her to pay him no mind and continues walking, pulling her along with him*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Trunks]
*"Of course you would! You possesive.. Children's card game player or whatever you are!"*

[Me]
*"Calm the heck down!"*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Vein pops out on his forehead*
*"Well at least I'm not some alien-hybrid freak! Unlike _some_ people, I'm normal!!"*

(Rainn)
*"Calm down, both of you! You...You both are like children. It's sad how you're supposed to act mature, and all you do is argue!"*
*Runs off with tears of distaste*

(Bakura)
*Calls after her, but she's already gone*
*Holds his head, "GODAMMMMMIT!!!"*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Trunks]
*"Oh, here we go. So now I'm an alien freak? You think I chose to be this way? You think  I chose for Doji to show up in my universe, to toss me in here with no way out? The dragonballs can't take me home, and I'm sorry if I get in your way."*

[me]
*Blink blink*
*Starts to walk after Rainn*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Gets up in Trunks' face*
*"I don't give a bloody freak about your problems! Quite frankly this world could certainly do without you! You aren't even supposed to be here! And look what you did to Rainn! She hates both of us now thanks to you!!"*

(Rainn)
*Curled up in the corner of a dark alley, sobbing*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Trunks]
*"Weren't you listening to a thing I said?! If I had a choice, I never would have interrupted your life, which is aparently _so _ safe you carry around a freaking laser pistol! It's not my fault!"*
*Puts hand on Bakura's chest with stern face*
*"Don't make me.'*

[me]
*"Shit."*
*Flies off in search of Rainn*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Eyes narrow*
*"You wouldn't _dare_. Not when Rainn can beat the bloody hell out of you."*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Trunks]
*"I...Ah, damn it!"*
*Puts hand down*

[me]
*"Rainny?"*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Bakura)
*"Now I suggest _backing off."_*
*Brushes past Trunks in search of Rainn*

(Rainn)
*Looks up at Spunky, wiping away her tears*
*"...Yes?"*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Trunks]

*"I'm sorry."*


[me]
*"...You..Okay? It's upsetting to see them fight, isn't it?"*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Stops*
*"I don't care what you are. Just stay away from Rainn or I _will_ make you pay the price."*
*Continues on*

(Rainn)
*Nods,  looking away*
*"I hate it. I hate all of it. Bakura always has to argue with someone. And Trunks...well, he argues back. It makes me bitter, Spunky. I hate it when they are so close to killing each other."*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Trunks]
*"I get it. You care about her. Fine. I'll leave you alone, if that's what you want, you little..Whatever you are!"*

[me]
*Sigh*
*"I don't know what to do..."*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Continues walking as if Trunks wasn't there*

(Rainn)
*"I don't, either. They're so much alike...And with their personalities, that's not good. They'll be at it every time they meet..."*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Watches Bakura walk off*
*"You're just like my father."*

[me]
*"So...What _can_ we do? "*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Stops abruptly*
*"Excuse me? Did you say I'm like _Vegeta_? I beg to differ."*

(Rainn)
*"Maybe... Maybe if I just talked to Trunks to help him understand..."*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Chuckle*
*"So you've heard of him."*

[Me]
*Eyes widen*
*"Would I have to talk to Bakura? He scares me."*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Smirks as he faces him*
*"The self-proclaimed Prince of all Saiyans? He's not that hard to miss, quite frankly."*

(Rainn)
*Shakes head*
*"No, only stall him..."*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Trunks]
*"No one in any of the towns has. I didn't think any one here even knew about the dragonballs until Spunky.."*

[me]
*Whimper*
*"...Anyway. If I die, you'll pay. Now let's get out of here."*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Shrugs*
*"I know some people that work at Calsule Corp. and have gotten certain Top Secret information. What can I say?"*

(Rainn)
*Pulls her back*
*"Wait; not yet. I sense the two are together, and their ki has blared down immensely. That only means they've calmed down for the moment. Let's let it last for now."*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Steps closer, very interested*

[Me]
*"You're right. Think they made up?"*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Smirk fades quickly*
*"Don't falsely believe we're _at all_ on leveled ground, Briefs."*

(Rainn)
*Waits...Shakes head, "Bakura's went down..."*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Blink blink*
*Sighs, steps back*
*Slight smirk on his face*

[me]
*"Spunky say this is weird..."*

(Yes, I actually do talk like that, in the third person, sometimes.)


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(OMJIGGLES me too! :D)

(Bakura)
*Without another word, stalks onward*

(Rainn)
*"...Alright..."*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Trunks]
*"See you around, Baky!"*

[me]
*"Shit. Trunks' probably just tried to make a joke. We should go."*
*Starts to fly off*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Eyes widen*
*"_Baky?_ My word, people are running out of good nicknames..."*

(Rainn)
*"Right. I'll go after Trunks and you go after Bakura. Okay? Okay."*
*Flies after Trunks*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Laughs*
*"Hey, it's better than having Briefs as a last name!"*
[me]
*"Right. Bakura. Dang, should've taken the time to learn Instant Transmisson.."*
*Flies away slowly*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Rolls eyes*
*"Whatever."*

(Rainn)
*Flies after Trunks*
*"Wait!"*
*Grabs his hand*
*"Please, wait."*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Trunks]
*"Where did you even come from?!"*

[Me]
*"Bakura?"*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Stops*
*"I dunno, I guess I'm just magic."*

(Bakura)
*Stops walking and faces Spunky*
*...*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Trunks]
*"I...Guess he doesn't want me near you."*
*Steps back*

[me]
_Shit._
*"I came to talk to you. 'bout Trunks."*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Rainn)
*"I would think not, but...I have to ask you a question."*
*Steps in front of him*

(Bakura)
*Blinks*
*"Why?"*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Trunks]
*"Go ahead, if he's not gonna shoot me.."*

[me]
*Blink blink*
*"Rainn..'*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Rainn)
*"Rest assured, he's still back at the lake."*

(Bakura)
*Eyes widen*
*"You saw her? Where is she?"*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Trunks]
*"Oh. So..?"*

[me]
*"Don't worry about her for a moment. I'm here to help you understand Trunks a little, so maybe he won't stab you..."*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Steps closer*
*"Well, I'm here to clear up a few things about Bakura..."*

(Bakura)
*Wrinkles nose*
*"As if he would have the heart to do that..."*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Trunks]
*"And here we go.."*

[me]
*"Don't be so mean to my Trunksy!"*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Rainn)
*"Don't be so negative! Maybe that's your problem, Trunks. Have you ever thought that's why Bakura is negative at you? Because you return to favor."*
*Crosses arms with an arched eyebrow*

(Bakura)
*"What did I say? We both know he wouldn't kill me. It's quite obvious, don't you think?"*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Blink blink*
*"You're right, I guess."*

[me]
_Ship._
*"Well..Only because he's so polite."*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Smiles softly*
*"Don't you get it? If you're positive to Bakura, more then likely he'll be positive to you. But if you're negative..."*

(Bakura)
*Eye roll*
*"Whatever you say..."*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Trunks]
*"..Now I have a question for you."*


[me]
_Note to self: Either improve social skills or kill Rainn._

*"I'm not helpful, am I?"*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Blink*
*"Yes?"*

(Bakura)
*"It depends on who you ask. In my opinion, you're pushing it."*
*Crosses arms*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Trunks]
*"You some kind of ghost?"*

[me]
_Shipwreck._
*Sigh*
*"Maybe this would work better if you asked me a question 'bout him."*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Looks away*
*"I... Better go find Bakura now..."*
*Slowly begins to float away*

(Bakura)
*"Alright, fine. Why is he so uptight all the time, specifically when Rainn is around?"*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Trunks]
*"Wait. Please."*

[me]
*Chuckles*
*"He's trying to stay on your good side, I think."*


----------



## Ever (Nov 21, 2011)

*pokes head in*
*waves*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Disregards Trunks and continues on*

(Bakura)
*Smirks and mentions that he has a real hard time showing it, then*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Walks in front of her*
*"I'm sorry, I didn't mean to offend you. I could tell from your energy."*

[me]
*Shrug*
*"He's a very messed up boy, I'll admit that.."*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Blinks at him, but silently floats past him, her head bowed*

(Bakura)
*Chuckles and agrees*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Trunks]
*"Damn it! Everything I do here, I do wrong! What the hell is wrong with me?!"*
*Trips on a rock*
*"GAAAAHH!!"*

[me]
*"Not saying _you're _ completely normal."*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Is quickly by his side, her hand reassuringly on his cheek*
*"Please, please calm down, Trunks. It's not your fault. It's just..."*
*Looks away*
*"I don't like talking about my past... Or what I am..."*

(Bakura)
*"Might want to say that to yourself..."*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Blush*
*"..I apologize."*

[Me]
*Rolls eyes*
*"If I named off the weird things about me, we'd be here 'till Tuesday. It's not about me.'*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Lets hand fall back by her side, sighs deeply and looks at her feet, her face slightly blushed*

(Bakura)
*Head tilts*
*"Oh? And just who _are_ we talking about? You've mentioned Rainn, yourself, Briefs and me. I can't determine who you're speaking of at this point..."*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Trunks]
*"Maybe we should Get back to Richie and Bakura..."*

[Me]
*Eye twitches*
*"You are a frustrating man, you know that? And stop calling him Briefs. Next thing you know, you're gonna call him Kakarot..*
*Begins to walk away*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Looks up at him, nods*

(Bakura)
*"Kakarot? How in the bloody hell would I mix that up with 'Briefs?'"*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Looks off in the distance*
_Damn it Richie, or whatever the heck they call you..._

[Me]
*Facepalm*
*Just call him Trunks, you little.."*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Begins to air hop toward their kis*

(Bakura)
*"I think Briefs fits him better."*
*Sneers*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Stares at the sun as he walks*

[Me]
*"You.."*

[Trunks]
_What the? Darn it, if she gets herself killed by the time I get there..._
*Breaks into a sprint*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Notes Trunks tagging along, focuses on the road ahead*

(Bakura)
*Doesn't respond; walks off*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Accidentally flies into Spunky*
*"ey!"*

[Me]
*"Damn you, Trunks. Damn you."*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Lands shortly after*

(Bakura)
*Sees Rainn and goes to her*
*"...Rainn..."*

(Rainn)
*Looks away from him*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Me]
*"Get the heck off of me...*
*Looks at Rainn*
*Eyebrow raise*

[Trunks]
*Dusts himself off*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Bakura)
*"Rainn, please."*
*Raises her gaze to him*

(Rainn)
*...*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Me]
*Raises eyebrow again*

[Trunks]
*Gazes into the sun*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Bakura)
*"Rainn. Speak to me."*
*Runs his hand through her hair*

(Rainn)
*...Hugs him*
*Says she's sorry over and over again*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[both]
*Look at each other*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Sighs in relief that she doesn't hate him and wraps his arms around her tightly*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[me]
*Steps back, trying to not ruin their moment*
*Backs up in such a way Trunks touches her butt*

[Trunks]
*Blush*

[me]
*Blush*
*Steps to the side*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Pulls away and looks at Trunks and Spunky, laughing*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Me]
*Eye twitches again*

[Trunks]
*Groans, face palm*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Chuckles along with Rainn*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Me]
*So  much twitching*

[Trunks]
*Face gets red, pulls at collar*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Rainn)
*"Well now you know how it feels."*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Me]
*Sharp intake of air*

[Trunks]
*Groan*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Blink blink*

(Bakura)
*...Asks what to do now*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[me]
*Elbows Trunks*
*"Maybe not be a perv?"*

[Trunks]
*"I didn't do it on purpose!"*
*"Gaah, I'm getting a headache.."*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Eye roll as she pulls out a headache helping berry once again*
*Hands it to Trunks*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Smiles and takes it*
*Eats it*
[me]
*Hmmph*
*"I suspect you're going to need a lot of those.."*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Rest assured, has more*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Smiles*

[Me]
*Rolls eyes*
*Suggest we go...Do _something_ other than laugh at Trunks*

[Trunks]
*...*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Both)
*...................*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Me]
*Facepalm*
*"Sandwich time!"*
*Grabs Trunks' arm and starts to run away*

[Trunks]
_......_


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Rainn)
*"Wait up!"*
*Grabs Bakura's arm and follows them*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Trunks]
*FFFFFT ARM PAIN*

[Me]
*Stops in front of trendy sandwich shop*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Just to be nice, slips Trunks' arm out of Spunky's hand and follows her inside*

(Bakura)
*Stands outside it for a moment, shrugs, and enters*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[me]
*Giggles as I walk up to the counter*

[Trunks]
*Holds arm*
*Looks around nervously*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Goes over to booth and slids into it*

(Bakura)
*Walks over to her, asking if she wants anything*

(Rainn)
*Shakes head*

(Bakura)
*Shrugs as he goes back to the counter*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Me]
*Pushes Bakura away*
*"I got this. "*

[Trunks]
*Sits in booth across from Rainn, twiddling his thumbs*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Eye roll as he slides into the booth by Trunks*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Me]
*Approaches with tray of ridiculosuly large submarine sandwiches*

[Trunks]
*.......*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Sweatdrop*
*Isn't even hungry...*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Me]
*Om nom nom nom nom's, splattering mayo on Trunks*

[Trunks]
*Blink blink*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Gets napkin from dispenser and wipes off the mayonnaise*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Blinks*
*Blushes and thanks her*

[me]
*...*
*Mmm, 'wich.*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Blinks at Rainn, but his expression is passive*

(Rainn)
*Smiles, "Welcome."*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

*Random Abra teleports in and steals the sandwiches*
*Teleports out*

[Me]
*"My 'wich!"*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Sneers*

(Rainn)
*Blink blink*
*"...Okay..."*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[me]
*Sniffs wrapper from sandwich*
*"I miss you, sandwich.."*

[Trunks]
*"Was that...A pokemon?"*

[me]
*Rolls eyes*
*Nods*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Sighs as she leans back into the booth*
*"Okay.... I won't deny it; I'm _tired_."*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Me]
*"Tired?"*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Nods*
*Yawns, "So if I fall asleep..."*
*Collapses*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[me]
*"OF course."*

[Trunks]
*Sweatdrop*
*"I never got to eat.."*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Picks her up and rolls eyes*
*"Typical..."*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[me]
*Hmm...*
*"Trunksy, if I fainted, would you pick me up?"*

[Trunks]
*"Please don't faint."*

[Me]
*Sigh*
*"So, where do we go now? Hotel?"*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Nods as he steps in front of Trunks*
*"Carry her for me; I have to do it _all_ the time..."*
*Hands Rainn to Trunks and stretches*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Sweatdrop*
*Steps forward*

_Well, this is...Hmm._

[Me]
*Yawn*

[Trunks]
*Eyes widen*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Nod*
*Almost  trips*

[me]
*Pulls on his jacket to stop him*

[Trunks]
*Sweatdrop*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Bakura)
*"Well, might as well hurry up and find a hotel...I do see one over there..."*
*Points to one*

(Edit: SO SORRY did not mean to delete this)


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

(What just happened with your posts? Edit: Oh, okay.)

[Both]
*Walk in*

[Trunks]
*Eyes widen as he looks at old poster on wall advertsing...Cola*







[Trunks]
*WTF*


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 21, 2011)

(Kitty)
*falls asleep*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Both)
*At the hotel, sleeping*

(Bakura)
*On the couch, snoring softly*

(Rainn)
*On the bed, sleeping soundlessly*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Trunksy]
*Sits near lake, throwing random things in it*

[me]
*Peeks in hotel window*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Stirs*
*Slowly gets up, stretching and yawning loudly*
*Rubs eyes and looks around*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Me]
*"Good morn'!"*
*Dissapears from window and goes back to Trunks*

[Trunks]
*Chuckles as he flings a random broken microwave into the lake*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Tired blink blink*
*Rubs eyes again and gets up, looking out the window as he sits on the window ledgy-whatever-it's-called*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

(Holy cow you make EVERY one of your posts fun to read)

[Me]
*Waves*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Blinks again and gives a nod*
*Runs a hand through his hair, ridding it of some tangles*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Me]
*Turns amd watches broken microwave sink into the lake*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Looks back at Rainn before leaping from the window, landing gracefully on all-fours like a cat*
*Gets to his feet as he wearily walks over to Spunky and Trunks*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Me]
*Giggles, clapping*

[Trunks]
*Glances at Bakura*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Brushes past them and sits on the edge of the pier, thinking*
*Stares into the water*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Me]
*Looks at Bakura*

[Trunks]
*Asks Bakura  if  he'd like to throw something too, points to nearby pile of junk*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Doesn't answer for a moment, but finally shakes his head*
*Rubs his eyes again as he runs his fingers through his hair*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Me]
*Is stupid and thinks about sheep*

[Trunks]
*Looks at Bakura*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Can feel his stare and fidgets slightly*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Me]
*Thinks about killing sheep*

[Trunks]
*Quickly looks away*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Sighs loudly and leans his back forward, staring intensely at the lake*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Me]
*Blink*

[Trunks]
*Takes a step back*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

_Meanwhile, in the hotel room of Justice..._

(Rainn)
*Stirs*
*Eyes slowly open and squints at thr bright morning sun*
*Sits up and stretches, yawning*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

(I love you, Ulqi-chan. =3)

[me]
*Climbs up wall like a lizard*
*Peeks in window*
*Cat mouth*
*"'ello!"*
*=3*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(I know. :D)

(Rainn)
*Blinks*
*Smiles and waves back*
*Gets up and goes to her bag, grabbing a comb*
*Runs it through her hair and goes to the window*
*"Hi, Bakura! Hi, Trunks!"*
*Waves at them*

(Bakura)
*Looks at the window and smiles*
*Waves back*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Waves*
*Has a smirk on his face*

[Me]
*Quick elbow gut*

[Trunks]
*Wheeze*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Jumps from the window and lands near the lake*
*Is quickly by the others and smiles*
*Still has the comb behind her back as she eyes Bakura's hair*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[me]
*Giggles*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Derp...Has to go. ;( )

(Rainn)
*Pulls out the comb and violently runs it through Bakura's hair*

(Bakura)
*Shrieks in pain*
*"What--! What the bloody _hell_ are you doing?! Stop it!"*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

(Oh noes, will you be back?)

[Me]
*Laughs*

[Trunks]
*Has an indifferent look*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Yup...)

(Rainn)
*Stands back, looking satisfied at Bakura's somewhat combed hair*

(Bakura)
*Head pain...*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

(FWEEEE)

[Me]
*Giggles in a really shrill pitch*

[Trunks]
*Flinches, covers ear*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Both)
*Blank, half-eyed stares at Spunky*

(Rainn)
*Plants her hands on her hips, looking around*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[me]
*....*

[Trunks]
* Checks ears for blood*

[me]
*Hmph*
*Looks at Rainn*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Yawns again*
*Blinks*

(Bakura)
*Gets up and wonders...*
*"...What happened to the dragonballs...?"*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Both]
*Look at each other*

[Me]
*"We have all seven, thanks to Trunksy killing that cat."*

[Trunks]
*"Yeah, cat with a dragonball..Let's not talk about it."*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Grins*
*"So...Wish time?"*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[me]
*Smirk fades quckly*
*"Um...."*

[Trunks]
*Elbows her*

[Me]
*That only works on you, quit it. Okay, I was thinking..We wish for.."*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Rainn)
*...Thinks... Looks up at the sky*
*"...How about... I dunno... Umm..."*

(Bakura)
*Crosses arms*
*"Peace. That's all I ask for."*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[me]
*"Yeah, wish I thought of that. I was going to wish for Slowbro to be able to use ki.."*

[Trunks]
*"Wait, who's Slowbro?"*

[me]
*Blink blink*
*"He's my um, I don't know,  you made it all awkward."*
*Mumbles*

[Trunks]
*"....."*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 21, 2011)

*wandering around*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Rainn)
*"Loooong, long story."*

(Bakura)
*Nods*
*"And I must agree... You did make things a bit strange around here..."*
*Looks over at Trunks*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 21, 2011)

[Trunks]
*Groan*
*"I never get a break.."*

[me]
*Sees Slowbro*
*Panics on the inside*
*...*
*Suggests we go to cafe of doom, make it easier*


----------



## Scohui (Nov 21, 2011)

*leaving around, still around*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 21, 2011)

(Both)
*Agreement to change locations*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 21, 2011)

{TS}
*flies in on Jewel*

{Jewel}
*flies to the Cafe of Doom*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 22, 2011)

*Appears, holding pie*
*Throws pie to to the ground*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 22, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Eyebrow raise*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 22, 2011)

[Me, I threw the pie]
*Laughs*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 22, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Eyebrow raises higher*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 22, 2011)

[me]
*Laughs manically*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 22, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Silently walks away*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 22, 2011)

[Me]
*Continues to laugh*
*...................*
*Sigh*
*Wonders where Slowbro is*

*Leaves*


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 22, 2011)

(sv)
*falls asleep*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 22, 2011)

[me]
*Walks in with angry face*
Pokes SV with a stick*


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 22, 2011)

(sv)
*wakes up*
*scratches Raichu*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 22, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Wanders in, humming songs by My Chemical Romance*
*Sees Spunky and SV*
*Waves cheerfully*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 22, 2011)

[Me]
*Ignores Sv*
*Looks at Rainn*
*Meh waves*
*Asks if she's seen Trunks*


[Trunks]
*Stands behind Spunky, telling you to say no*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 22, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Blink blinks at Trunks*
*"Okay!"*
*Looks at Spunky and shakes head*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 22, 2011)

[Me]
*Hmph*
*Tries to put hands behind back but pokes Trunks*
*Turns around*

[Trunks]
*"Oh hi!"*
*Nervous laugh*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 22, 2011)

(Bakura)
*Appears from behind Rainn and rolls eyes at the pathetic Trunks*
*"Hmph, stalker..."*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 22, 2011)

[Trunks]
*"I wouldn't stalk her!"*

[me]
*"Hey! Am I not pretty-Getting off subject. Hey, guess what Trunksie did to my laptop, and is going to pay for?"*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 22, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Thinks for a minute*
*"Well, you said yesterday that he walked on your keyboard..."*
*Eyebrow raise*

(Bakura)
*Chuckles*
*"I'm sure as hell you would..."*


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 22, 2011)

(sv)
*signs to Raichu that it's OK and I was just sleepy and under the influence of a defensive reflex*

(Kitty)
*wakes up*
*looks at the sky in a strange way*

(sv)
*signs that we might need a shield against asteroids*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 22, 2011)

[Trunks]
*"It's not my fault! Maybe the laptop Flash Bang'd itself?"*

[Me]
*"I'm pretty sure there's no F key for that, Trunks!"*
*Pulls out warped and melted piece of plastic and metal*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 22, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Looks at SV and blinks*
*Asks why she thinks there's gonna be asteroids*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 22, 2011)

[Trunks]
*"What, asteroids?"*
*Looks at sky*

[Me]
*Sniffs the air*
*"We need to get to the cafe of doom now."*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 22, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Shrugs*
*Is a pushover, so agrees*
*Leaves with Bakura*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 22, 2011)

[Me]
*Grabs Trunks' ear*
*Thankfuly loses her grip before flying off*

[Trunks]
*Seethes with ear pain*
*Follows*


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 22, 2011)

(sv)
*gets in a small spaceship with Kitty*
*flies away*
*sees asteroid*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 23, 2011)

[Me]
*Appears, alone*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 27, 2011)

*Walks in, sits down and reads paper*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 27, 2011)

*Walks up, grabs paper*
*Runs away with it*


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 27, 2011)

*chases after Spunky*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 27, 2011)

*Bolts ahead of Spunky and Neko and reclaims my damned paper*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 27, 2011)

*Blink blink*
*Steals paper*
>:D


----------



## Monoking (Nov 27, 2011)

*Steals stolen paper*
*Flies away efforlessly*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 27, 2011)

*Flies after my 4-times-stolen newspaper*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 27, 2011)

*.....*
*Did not realize he could fly, too*
*Flies faster*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 27, 2011)

*I'm part-werewolf, you'd have to fly LOTS faster than that to escape me*
*And you thought Samantha Terra Locke was fast... She's still faster than me normally*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 27, 2011)

*AAAH*
*Throws a ki blast*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 27, 2011)

*Taps Spunky on the shoulder and asks who that was aimed for*


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 27, 2011)

*chases after the Ki blast*


----------



## Dar (Nov 27, 2011)

[me]
*rides in on Lillipup*
*wonders why everyone's fighting over paper*

[Lillipup]
*sees paper, and being a dog, naturally tries to fetch it*
*flies*
*drops Cubone*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 27, 2011)

*Reclaims NEWSpaper and bops Lillipup on the nose with it*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 27, 2011)

Yami Angel Christian said:


> *Taps Spunky on the shoulder and asks who that was aimed for*


*Shrug*
*Explains I freaked out a little*

*Grabs newspaper, burns it with ki*


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 27, 2011)

*sits on Christian*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 27, 2011)

*Laughs at Krazoa's actions*


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 27, 2011)

*smiles while she keeps hold of a glowstick she summoned*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 27, 2011)

*O_O*
*Wants glowstick*
*Takes glowstcik*
*Runs away*


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 27, 2011)

*Gets annoyed and chases after Spunky as no one is allowed to take a glowstick away from her ever...*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 27, 2011)

*Shoots a ki blast at Krazoa*


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 27, 2011)

*pounces for the ki blast as it's glowy*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 27, 2011)

*Chuckles derivitely, as I have won*
*Takes a deep breath and flies into the air, still holding the newspaper and glowstick*


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 27, 2011)

*shakes her head and looks for Spunky*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 27, 2011)

*Is in THE SKY*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 27, 2011)

*Taps Spunky on the shoulder asking how she's doing, cuz I suck at stealth apparently, then rests chin on Spunky's shoulder for fun!*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 27, 2011)

*IS IN THE SKY*




*Eye twitches*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 27, 2011)

*Gives knowing creepy glare*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 27, 2011)

*....*
*Has a panic attack*
*Shakes*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 28, 2011)

*Points out it could be worse... I could be a Xaviern... Or am I?*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 28, 2011)

*Falls over, convulsing*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Nov 28, 2011)

*Eye roll as she walks in*
*Pops an Oran berry in Spunky's mouth*
*Jazz fingers at results*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 28, 2011)

*Throws up*
*Says sarcastically that was REAL helpful*
*Wipes mouth off*


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 28, 2011)

*shoots asteroid with lasers*


----------



## Automata heart (Dec 4, 2011)

*walks in.*
*looks around*
*sets tigers loose*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 4, 2011)

*Runs from tigers*


----------



## Dar (Dec 4, 2011)

*rides in on Lillipup*
*asks where the tigers came from*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 4, 2011)

*Shrugs*
*Steals your Lillipup*
*Rides away*


----------



## Dar (Dec 4, 2011)

*yells "GIMME BACK MAH LILLIPUP!" totally breaking the rules of The Silence Game*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 4, 2011)

*Lillipup randomly explodes while I'm riding it*
*....*
*"I broke your Lillipup..."*


----------



## Dar (Dec 4, 2011)

[me]
*explains that Lillipup has a self-destruct feature that only activates when he's 50 feet away from me*

[Lillipup]
*appears next to Cubone*
*backflips*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 4, 2011)

*Pulls out gun, shoots Lillipup*


----------



## Luxcario (Dec 4, 2011)

*eats Lillipup*


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 4, 2011)

*lands with spaceship because the asteroid has been destroyed*


----------



## shinyabsol (Dec 4, 2011)

*Blows up spaceship*


----------



## Dar (Dec 4, 2011)

*ignores the ways people killed Lillipup*
*rides in on Lillipup*
*hopes people will come*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 5, 2011)

(Rainn)
*Enters for the first time in, like, forever*
*Blink blink*
*Walks right back out*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 5, 2011)

*Runs after you, grabs your arm*
*Smells you and smiles*
*Hugs tightly*


----------



## Wargle (Dec 8, 2011)

*Randomly lands in a tree. Observes Spunky. Thinks about seeing enough Hentai to know where this is going.*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 9, 2011)

*....*

*Walks away slowly*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 15, 2011)

*Runs over and glomps tiger for reasons of loneliness, boredem and lack of a Neko...*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 16, 2011)

*Pulls tiger away*
*...To kill, then eat it*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 16, 2011)

*Blink blink*
*Confuzzled*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 16, 2011)

*Rips tiger's stomach open*
*Starts eating it's flesh*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 16, 2011)

*Blasts Spunky with a Kamehameha blast for killing a tiger, then goes off to find the other tigers to glomp one of them*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 16, 2011)

*... Sweatdrop*
*Reluctantly follows for no apparent reason*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 16, 2011)

*Starts glomping a tiger with an evil glare aimed at everyone who comes near! Even if it were the Neko!*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 16, 2011)

*Blink blink*
*Steps closer anyway*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 16, 2011)

*Eyes Ulqi intently*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 17, 2011)

*Grabs Ulqi's arm*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 17, 2011)

*Blink blink*
*Hugs trees*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 17, 2011)

*Facepalm*

*Pulls Ulqi away, saying the trees are evil*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 17, 2011)

*Sweatdrops from both me and the tiger, which is now decidedly a cub*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 17, 2011)

...

*Eats tiger cub whole*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 18, 2011)

*I was ready for such a move, which is why you jus ate a bomb! Gotta love Substitution Jutsu!*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 18, 2011)

*???*

*Explodes*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 18, 2011)

*Mouths "Serves you right for tiger torture" at Spunky's remains*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 18, 2011)

*Remains turn to dust which then blows away in the wind*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 18, 2011)

*Speechless*
*... Cries with the trees*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 18, 2011)

*Dust blows into a little pile, which then begins to sparkle and rise up, forming my shape*
*I'm me again!*
*Cocks head at Ulqi*
*"Why you crying?"*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 18, 2011)

*Blink blink*
*Screams*
*Chunks a rabbit at you, saying you're a freaking ghost*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 18, 2011)

*Is hit with the rabbit*
*Slaps it away and steps closer, asking why you threw it*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 18, 2011)

*Afraid of ghosts, DUH*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 18, 2011)

(Two words: Dragonball quest. )

*Crosses arms as a vein pops out on her forehead*
*Says I'm not a freaking ghost; I didn't die*
*Picks up rabbit and bites it's head off*
*"See, now_ that_'s a ghost."*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 18, 2011)

*Notes that ghosts can give people scratches, so toss that into your salad*
*Snaps fingers in Z-formation, head rotation*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 18, 2011)

*.....*

*Punches you in the face, not knowing what else to do*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 18, 2011)

*Cries in the corner*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 18, 2011)

*Hugs Ulqi*
*Asks when you got so wimpy*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 18, 2011)

*Runs away, still scared of ghosts*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 18, 2011)

*Grabs you, yelling 'I'M NOT A GHOST, YOU CHEESE PUFF" In your ear*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 22, 2011)

*Puts tiger cub on Ulqi's head (still holding tight) smiling and mouthing "Konnichiwa"*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 22, 2011)

*Glomps Yami*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 22, 2011)

*Yays at tiger*
*Thanks Yami, but soon sweatdrops at Spunky*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 22, 2011)

*Grabs tiger*
*Bites its neck*
*Licks blood out of it*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 23, 2011)

*Uses a GenJutsu on Spunky in which you are made to think tigers are licking your skin off, and when they are done, your skin somehow returns along with the tigers! And that is a last warning!*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 23, 2011)

*????*
*Not effected*
*Grabs Yami by the neck*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 23, 2011)

*Stares Spunky down asking what now*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 23, 2011)

*Squeezes*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 23, 2011)

*With a glint in my eye I ask if you'e really sure you wanna be doing that*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 23, 2011)

*Sweatdrop*
*Really confused now*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 23, 2011)

*Explains that I am ex-ROOT ANBU... Do you really think it wise to corner someone whose Fire Jutsus are beyond those of any Uchiha?*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 23, 2011)

*Baaaaaaaaaaahs*
*Runs off, panicking*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 23, 2011)

*Smiles at Spunky, pointing out it's her move*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 23, 2011)

*SFBNMZS
*
*Panic attack*
*Lets go of yami*
*pulls out knife and stabs self*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 23, 2011)

*Nyuuuus!*
*Swipes the knife away and it melts in her hand*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 23, 2011)

*dies anyway*


----------



## shinyabsol (Dec 23, 2011)

*Walks towards them*
*Considers bringing Richie back with powers from the group*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 23, 2011)

*Ghostly stabs absol*


----------



## shinyabsol (Dec 23, 2011)

*Face twists in pain*
*Falls to the ground and lies there, dying*
*Asks what that was for*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 23, 2011)

*...*
*Ghost*
*Fades away*


----------



## shinyabsol (Dec 23, 2011)

*dies*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 23, 2011)

*laughs evilly*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 23, 2011)

*Screams shrilly*
*...?*
*Thought Richie already died once...*
*Looks back at previous page*
*... 00"*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 23, 2011)

*Ghostly grabs Ulqi's neck*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 23, 2011)

*... Eye roll and skips away, ra'ing Bad Romance along the way*

*Ra, Ra, Ra Ra Ra, Ra Ra, Ra Ra Ra, Ra, Ra, Ra Ra Ra, Ra Ra Ra Ra Ra Ra's*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 23, 2011)

*...*
*Stabs Ulqi*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 23, 2011)

*Already dead, so wippdeedo*
*Rah, rah, ah-ah-ah, roma-roma-mama, ga-ga-ooh-la-la, wants bad romance~*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 23, 2011)

*>=C*
*.......*
*AUGH*
*Starts spazzing out*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 23, 2011)

*Starts blasting both ghosts with Kamehameha waves to stop the singing and dancing as they're not Pokémon, as bad as it may be, I have neither succeeded in taking over the world nor have we jus survived a zombie apocalypse!*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 23, 2011)

*AUGH*
*Un-dies*

...
*Appears behind Yami, blinking*


----------



## PhaRaoH (Dec 23, 2011)

*Begins plotting from the sidelines on how to create a zombie apocalypse*

*Totally got ninja'd... xD*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 23, 2011)

*Sighs not another one...*


----------



## PhaRaoH (Dec 23, 2011)

*Glares over my shoulder at Christian*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 23, 2011)

*Glares back, for no apparent reason, probably cuz I'm fed up*


----------



## PhaRaoH (Dec 23, 2011)

*Phases and stares you down with cold green eyes*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 23, 2011)

*Secretly starts plotting new and inventive ways of teasing the wolf now, mostly as there's no Neko round to tease!*


----------



## PhaRaoH (Dec 23, 2011)

*Sits down glaring daggers, disliking the idea of being teased*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 23, 2011)

*Starts scratching you under the chin*


----------



## PhaRaoH (Dec 23, 2011)

*Bites your face off*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 23, 2011)

*Points out the big puppy was too content to do such a thing*

*Then starts to wonder jus what the hell I'm turning in to...*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 23, 2011)

*Strolls back in, humming the theme of LoZ*
*Blink blink*


----------



## PhaRaoH (Dec 23, 2011)

*Points out that you have no idea what the "big puppy" likes and dislikes and therefore your statement is invalid*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 23, 2011)

*Turns slightly and, using Incineration, makes a big glowy fireball appear in the distence*

*Face palm*
*Shrugs head*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 23, 2011)

*Sweatdrop*
*Wonders what the heck is going on...*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 23, 2011)

*Produces a Ghost Rare Yu-Gi-Oh! Card!*

*Points out I'm trying new and ingenious ways of teasing certain kinds of animals: dogs and cats, mainly*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 23, 2011)

*Stares at the card before snatching it away, laughing hysterically*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 23, 2011)

*Starts chasing Ulqi "telling" her that that Ghost Rare is for the purposes of teasing the magpie... You all know her better as PhaRaoH, though! The magpie, that is*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 23, 2011)

*Is alive now*
*Grabs card and eats it, saying DBZ is better*


----------



## Krazoa (Dec 23, 2011)

*wanders in while nomming on her cookie sticks that she baked*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 23, 2011)

*...*
*Steals cookies*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 23, 2011)

*Is annoyed with the fellow DBZ fan as the Ghost Rare was for teasing purposes! But not that worried now the Neko is here as I am looking at a fluffy plushy...*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 23, 2011)

*Blink blink*
*Cat face*
*Snaps fingers and a new Ghost Rare card appears in Yami's hand*


----------



## Krazoa (Dec 23, 2011)

*starts to plan an evil plot to get back at Spunky for stealing her cookie sticks..whilst ignoring the fluffy plushy or trying to..*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 23, 2011)

*...*
*Says "Silly Ulqi," and eats the new card*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 23, 2011)

*Decides that enough is enough and that I need to discover a way to stop Richie nabbing my teasing devices!*

*Also half glad you're not Spunky, continually nomming my tiger cubs I've been glomping...*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 23, 2011)

*Suggests moving to Africa*
:D


----------



## Monoking (Dec 23, 2011)

*Grabs Ulqi and throws her at Yami*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 23, 2011)

*Boink*
*... Cries*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 24, 2011)

*Laughs and does it again*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 24, 2011)

*Points out you clearly suck at geography, don't you? Then I glomp Ulqi! For sucking so badly at geography*

(Tigers in Africa?)


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 24, 2011)

(Noooope, no tigers there. Africa is all cool and stuff, though. :3)

*Blink blink*
*Happy again*
*Hugs Yami, thanking him*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 24, 2011)

*Explains (while glomping cuz shut up) that tigers are found in ASIA*

*Also does point out that there may well be some tigers in Africa, in nature reserves, doing joint preservation programs with Sky 1's The Lion Man in New Zealand*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 24, 2011)

*... Feels an urge to go to Africa*
*Breaks away from Yami and asks if he wants to go with her*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 24, 2011)

*Turns Ulqi's offer down, mostly cuz I'd rather go to Asia anyway (my brother loves lions though), mainly to Japan, and that Africa would be WAY too hot for me as I live in England and the hottest I can cope with is like 18 degrees Centrigade, which is about 68 degrees Farenheit*

(I am not joking, 28C/88F wipes me out completely)


----------



## Monoking (Dec 24, 2011)

*...*
*Punches Yami in the face*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 24, 2011)

*Couldn't feel it, too busy dodging the fist that to me looked like it was being thrown at 4 feet per hour*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 24, 2011)

*.....*
*Pants heavily for no reason and punches Yami again*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 24, 2011)

*Glomps Richie from behind mid-throw*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 24, 2011)

*Dodges it*
*Grabs Yami and picks him up, throwing him to the ground*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 24, 2011)

*Firstly this was a surprise glomp, secondly this is not Life of Brian and you're not the empewow, and thirdly I'm tired and hungry, so good night and merry Chrimble! Now sod off*


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Dec 24, 2011)

*Confuzzled >~<*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 24, 2011)

...
*Just had a panic attack in real life*
...
*Cries in the corner*


----------



## shinyabsol (Dec 24, 2011)

*un-kills self*
*annoyed at Richie for stabbing me for no apparent reason*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 24, 2011)

*Glomps ShinyAbsol, mostly cuz I feel like it and PhaRaoH reckons I should*


----------



## shinyabsol (Dec 27, 2011)

*Creates a mini explosion to blast Yami away*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 27, 2011)

*Eats absol*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 27, 2011)

*I don't know what to say (or rather do), so I wander off to try and get some new Pokémon Hacks to play as I am bored!*


----------



## shinyabsol (Dec 27, 2011)

*blows Richie apart from the inside*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 27, 2011)

*Offers copies of "Crono", "Blue Sea" and "Ruby Destiny Final" to Absol cuz you were the first one I saw*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 28, 2011)

*Explodes*


----------



## shinyabsol (Dec 28, 2011)

*Fires small ki blasts at copies*
*Attempts to fire a bigger one at whatever is left of Richie, but only gets a small one*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 28, 2011)

*As a big red firey spot appears on your chest I give you stick about your failing, then, to show you how it's really done, I utter "Incineration", ram my hand shut and fire explodes from your chest where the hot spot was, and I then walk away so as not to have to deal with backlash for bad puns*


----------



## shinyabsol (Dec 29, 2011)

*Tips a bucket of water over myself to cool down*
*Pulls out a sword with a blade of fire*
*Slices Yami's head off*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 29, 2011)

*Blocks with with the outside of my left hand surprised that no one seems to understand how to actually kill me...*


----------



## shinyabsol (Dec 29, 2011)

*Asks a stupid question: How do I kill you?*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 29, 2011)

*Points out I don't actually know and 'sides what makes you think I'd tell you anyway?*


----------



## shinyabsol (Dec 29, 2011)

*Replies: Nothing. As I said, It's a stupid question*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 29, 2011)

*Smiles, pats Absol on the shoulders and walks away*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 29, 2011)

*Walks in and stabs Yami...with Piccolo's severed hand*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 29, 2011)

*Looks on in wonderment...*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 29, 2011)

*.....*
*Gives up, and eats the hand*


----------



## Krazoa (Dec 29, 2011)

*wanders in sneakily*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 29, 2011)

*GRAAH*
*Grabs Kroazoa and throws her far away*


----------



## Krazoa (Dec 29, 2011)

*teleports back to where she was*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 29, 2011)

*Eats her*


----------



## Krazoa (Dec 29, 2011)

*as she is a Time Wolf she has the ability to time travel so she decides to go back in time to before she was eaten*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 30, 2011)

*But I glomp Krazoa for being there*


----------



## Krazoa (Dec 31, 2011)

*noms Christian playfully as he glomps her*


----------



## shinyabsol (Dec 31, 2011)

*Uses trees as targets for practising ki blasts*


----------



## Krazoa (Jan 1, 2012)

*gets distracted and starts to chase after the ki blasts as she loves the glow*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 2, 2012)

*And I am being dragged along...*


----------



## Krazoa (Jan 2, 2012)

*lets go of Christian so that she can have more speed to catch up to the ki blasts*


----------



## Monoking (Jan 4, 2012)

*Walks in*
*Asks what's going on*


----------



## Dar (Jan 4, 2012)

*rides in on Lillipup*


----------



## Monoking (Jan 4, 2012)

*>:D*
*Shoots Lillipup with dark black ki*


----------



## Dar (Jan 4, 2012)

[me]
*is smug*

[Lillipup]
*reforms out of the ashes*
*Abe Lincoln style*


----------



## Monoking (Jan 4, 2012)

*Hisses loudly*
*Has yellow, pupiless eyes*


----------



## Dar (Jan 4, 2012)

[me]
*gets on Lillipup*

[Lillipup]
*flies around*


----------



## Monoking (Jan 4, 2012)

*Screams in pain and holds her head*


----------



## Dar (Jan 5, 2012)

*o.o*


----------



## Monoking (Jan 5, 2012)

*Stops, and pants heavily*


----------



## Dar (Jan 5, 2012)

*asks what happened*


----------



## Monoking (Jan 5, 2012)

*Quietly says "you have to get away"*
*Instructs you to kill me, before I become a Neko*


----------



## shinyabsol (Jan 5, 2012)

*Blows Richie up with a ki blast*
*Starts running*


----------



## CJBlazer (Jan 5, 2012)

*randomly pops up and wonders if its too late to join*


----------



## shinyabsol (Jan 5, 2012)

*Grabs 1000th post*
*Makes a new one*
*Tells CJ to go to the new one*


----------

